# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  PSA  Anstieg nach 10 Monaten?

## daniela3

hallo, 
gestern war die 4.postoperative Messung, PSA gemessen 0,02...

wann muss jetzt demnächst gemessen werden-reicht es in 6 Wochen oder doch lieber früher? Wir fahren am 28.04 für 3 Wochen ins Ausland also müssten wir jetzt binnen 10 Tage messen lassen oder eben Anfang Mai.

Was meint ihr?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Daniela,

wie lautet der Messwert genau, 0,02 ng/md oder kleiner 0,02 ng/ml? Bei myprostate.eu steht für die Januarmessung größer 0,01 ng/ml - das kann alles Mögliche heißen, wahrscheinlich steht aber das falsche Vorzeichen da. Was ist denn in dem Labor die untere Messgrenze?

Zu Deiner Frage: Laut Leitlinie soll in den ersten zwei Jahren post-OP alle drei Monate gemessen werden, dementsprechend also im Juli wieder. Bis dahin brennt auch noch nichts an. Genießt Euren Urlaub.

Handlungsbedarf würde bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,2 ng/ml bestehen - im Zweifelsfall eine externe Bestrahlung der Prostataloge.

Ralf

----------


## daniela3

wir warten auf die schriftlichen Ergebnisse: 0,02 wurde nur tel.von Labor mitgeteilt. Und ja, du hast recht mit dem verkehrt gesetzten Zeichen :L&auml;cheln: ....ich ändere es sofort! Und sobald die Ergebnisse kommen, trage ich es ein. Das ist schon klar mit den 3 Monaten-aber ich dachte "falls" ein Anstieg vorliegt sollte man eben früher messen...

----------


## Reinhold2

Also mein Urologe kennt nur PSA-Messungen im Abstand von 3 Monaten. Als ich von 2 Monaten sprach, hat er mich ausgelacht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was meint ihr?


Ich meine, dass ein Anstieg immer erst ein Anstieg sei,
wenn er sich bei einer weiteren Messung fortsetze.
Es wäre selbst bei einem schnellen Anstieg unwahrscheinlich,
dass bei solch tiefen Werten nach zehn Tagen was anderes
rauskäme, denn 0.03 wäre ja volle 50% mehr als 0.02.
Feinheiten wären da nur mit drei Stellen hinterm Komma
messbar, und auch das würde jetzt gar nichts bringen, 
weil dies auf einem anderen System gemessen würde, 
also keine Referenz vorhanden wäre.

Geniesst also erst mal euren Auslandaufenthalt* (Spanien?),
 und wenn ihr dann Ende Mai oder im Juni mal nachmesst, 
seht ihr, was Sache sei. Drei Monate warten ist dann sinnvoll,
wenn sich bei der Vormessung nichts geändert hat.
Nun liegt aber eine Änderung vor, und da ist es durchaus
berechtigt, nach der halben Zeit schon mal zu gucken.
Ein Muss ist das allerdings nicht, und ob es ausser Beruhigung
resp. Beunruhigung was bringe, sei mal dahingestellt.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


*Ich war gestern auch im _Ausland._ In Götzis, ennet dem Rhein, 
zum Tanken und Einkaufen mit billigen Euros ...

----------


## daniela3

Danke Konrad, immer wieder :L&auml;cheln: 

Und ja, Spanien....diesmal wirklich Urlaub und kein schuften wie das letzte Mal...wir mussten unser Haus zur Vermietung vorbereiten. 

In 2 Monaten steht Rente vor der Tür....es wäre schön wenn wir sie geniessen könnten!

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
jetzt kam der schriftliche Befund. Der Wert ist nicht wie sonst "kleiner als"....sondern 0,02. Verfahren CMIA, was immer das auch heisst. Allerdings sagte der Laborarzt dass man es "dort unten" nur sehr schwer bestimmen kann und jetzt keine Panik usw....das wissen wir natürlich selber auch. Trotzdem hab ich angst;ich bin seit dem Herzinfarkt, Prostata Karzinom Diagnose, schwerer Blutung nach der Biopsie, post.Op Lymphknoten Befall, danach Lymhozele und Sepsis und multiresistentem Keim, halt extrem dünnhäutig. Mein Mann sieht es lockerer, bzw. er tut so! 
Wir versuchen zu entspannen....es gibt halt noch einige private Probleme die auch zu bewältigen sind und ich denke aus dem ganzen resultiert ein gesundleitliches Problem meinerseits...naja, das Leben geht weiter. In 2 Monaten geht mein Mann in die Rente und dann ändert sich zwangsläufig sowieso einiges.

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

bis zu einem Wert von 0,5 werden normalerweise keine therapeutischen Maßnahmen ergriffen. Bei 0,5 kann/sollte man eine Bestrahlung des Beckens durchführen um eventuelle, bildgebend in der Regel noch nicht sichtbare Metastasen zu bekämpfen.

Siehe dazu auch diesen Beitrag von Prof. Schostak:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...hema#post87285

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Wer, lieber Georg, redet denn gleich von einem Rezidiv?
Es liegt ein PSA-Wert von 0.02ng vor nach einigen Messungen <0.01.
Eine Kontrollmessung hat aus obenstehenden Erwägungen erst dann
Sinn, wenn Daniela und ihr Mann aus den geplanten Ferien zurückkommt.

Und wenn zur Unzeit von Rezidiv gesprochen wird, dann doch bitte korrekt:




> Rezidiv. Die Leitlinie definiert es wie folgt:
> wenn nach radikaler Prostatektomie der PSA-Wert auf mehr als 0,2 ng/ml ansteigt 
> (bestätigt durch eine zweite Messung);


Zwar um einiges tiefer, als deine Ansage, aber eben auch hier 
nur mit Bestätigung durch eine zweite Messung. Auch würde 
dann nicht gleich therapiert, weil der Wert 0.2 oder 0.5ng/ml
überschritten habe, sondern erst aufgrund des Verlaufes und 
anderer Zeichen würde gegebenenfslls beschlossen, was zu tun sei.

Carpe diem!
was in etwa heisst: 
Liebe Daniela, geniesst die Tage in Spanien, ihr verpasst nichts!

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

> Wer, lieber Georg, redet denn gleich von einem Rezidiv?


Konrad, das Wort Rezidiv habe ich nicht erwähnt. Wenn Daniela sich Sorgen macht, da der PSA Wert gestiegen ist, so können dies nur Sorgen vor einem Rezidiv sein. 
Wenn Prof. Schostak schreibt, bis 0,2 wäre man im PSA Nullbereich dann muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Dies war die Intention meines Beitrages.

----------


## daniela3

gerade von dir lieber Konrad tröstende und aufbauende Worte zu erhalten beschämt mich...danke dir und wünsche dir das es dir gut geht! Ich weiss es alles, ich muss es nur einfach sortieren, jetzt die ganzen Formalitäten die mit der Übergabe an den Nachfolger verbunden sind zu erledigen und hoffentlich nach 50 Jahren intensiver Arbeit in der Rente ruhiger zu leben.
Ich versuche mich von den Sorgen zu lösen und melde mich wieder. Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Urologen an der Costa Blanca wo wir vielleicht auch PSA messen lassen könnten damit wir zeitlich nicht so gebunden sind. Es gibt dort einen Dr. Keul in unserer Nähe. Ich las einige Artikel über ihn und mein Mann wird sich bei ihm vorstellen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Urologen an der Costa Blanca wo wir vielleicht auch PSA messen lassen könnten 
> damit wir zeitlich nicht so gebunden sind. Es gibt dort einen Dr. Keul in unserer Nähe. 
> Ich las einige Artikel über ihn und mein Mann wird sich bei ihm vorstellen.


Sich einem weiteren Urologen vorstellen, mag sinnvoll sein, um später bei einem 
längeren Aufenthalt einen Arzt zu kennen. Muss ja nicht gleich PCa sein. Das gibt 
auch eine Zweitmeinung, aber damit hoffentlich keine weitere Verunsicherung, 
egal ob an der Costa Blanca oder an der Grauen Küste. 
Dort PSA-messen wird aber gerade jetzt gar nichts helfen, weil diese  0.02ng/ml im
im alleruntersten Teil des Messbereiches sind, in dem die Abweichungen zwischen 
dem einen und dem anderen Labor am stärksten zur Geltung kommen. 
Mangels Vergleichsbasis würde dieser Wert alleine dastehen und wäre wertlos.

Ach, besser lasst ihr diese PSA-Frage erst mal ruhen, es gibt sonst genug zu tun.

Let the good times run!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

so war es auch gedacht, für später, wenn wir länger da sind. Sollten die Werte so bleiben müsste man sich nicht darauf einstellen alle drei Monate nach D zu fahren, und wie du sagst, es wäre nicht verkehrt auch dort einen Urologen in der Nähe zu haben.

----------


## Hartmut S

http://www.urologia-keul.com/

gruss 
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

danke Hartmut, genau die Seite fand ich auch. Es ist ja bei uns um die Ecke (Javea). Kennst du ihn vielleicht? Wir haben unseren befreundeten Urologen in Off. Es ging nur darum vielleicht auch in Spanien PSA zu messen und nicht deswegen jedesmal heimfahren zu müssen.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Daniela,

Ihr kennt die gute alte Regel PSA immer im gleichen Labor...  Nur was, wenn man umzieht?

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren das gleiche Problem.

OP 08/2011 in Bad Soden, erste PSA Bestimmung dort nach 3 oder 4 Monaten, bald darauf Umzug nach Norddeutschland. Ein paar mal bin ich noch in den Taunus gefahren, um dort den PSA messen zu lassen. Kein Problem, wenn man eh dort zu tun hat. Aber nur dafür hinfahren?

Also habe ich dann irgendwann den PSA einmal an der altbewährten Stelle, dann kurz darauf in einem neuen Labor am neuen Wohnort messen lassen. Wenn die 2. Messung auf den gleichen Wert kommt, ist das neue Labor gewissermaßen "geeicht", und ab dann ist sowieso nur noch der Verlauf wichtig.

Kostet einmal extra für die Doppelmessung, spart ab da viele Fahrtkosten. Funktioniert zugegebenermaßen nur so richtig gut, wenn beide Labore wirklich zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen.

Credits für diese schlaue Idee an meinen Urologen in Bad Soden.

----------


## daniela3

so ähnlich haben wir es auch vor....vorausgesetzt die Werte bewegen sich auf einem ähnlichen Niveau. Falls sonst keine Beschwerden vorliegen kann man es bestimmt paralell messen lassen, es sind immerhin 2000Km einfache Fahrt die man zu fahren hat.

----------


## Hvielemi

> so ähnlich haben wir es auch vor....vorausgesetzt die Werte bewegen sich auf einem ähnlichen Niveau. Falls sonst keine Beschwerden vorliegen kann man es bestimmt paralell messen lassen, es sind immerhin 2000Km einfache Fahrt die man zu fahren hat.


Falls die PSA-Werte tatsächlich zu steigen begännen, und ihr längere Perioden an beiden Orten verbringen möchtet, wären zwei paralell geführte Messreihen kein Problem. Ganz einfach auf Logaithmenpapier mit vier Dekaden auftragen, und die Beziehung der beiden Messreihen wird offensichtlich. Ohne jede Mathematik.

Logarithmenpapier ausdrucken:
http://www.papersnake.de/logarithmen...logarithmisch/

Massgebend ist nicht so sehr der absolute Wert, sondern die Verdoppelungszeit, die sich auf dem Logarithmuspapier als mehr oder weniger steile Gerade darstellt.
Nur bitte nicht Werte aus zwei Laboren zusammen in Myprostate.eu eintragen. Das gibt ohne Korrektur der einen Messreihe ein wüstes Kuddelmuddel.

Nur eben: Bei den gegebenen 0.02 als alleinigem Messwert <0.01 ist _kein_ Messwert) lässt sich aus einem Fremdlaborwert keinerlei Hinweis ziehen. Diesmal plant ihr drei Wochen nach Spanien zu gehen. Danach ist genug Zeit, zuhause zu messen. Das Ganze interessiert nur dann, wenn sich ein weiterer Anstieg einstellen sollte. Dann hättit ihr genug Zeit, Vergleichswerte zu nehmen, wir von Rastaman vorgeschlagen.

----------


## daniela3

ach Konrad, du bist so super :L&auml;cheln: )

du bringst alles auf den Punkt, erklärst uns die Zusammenhänge so simpel dass man es richtig verstehen kann, danke dafür und genauso werden wir es machen!

Ich hab schon überlegt wie ich es auf myprostate anstelle (dachte mir 2 getrennte Tabellen reinzustellen), sollten die Werte wirklich unterschiedlich werden.

----------


## poliol

Hallo daniela3,
ich lass den PSA Wert schon jahrelang direkt im Labor feststellen. Vormittags Blutabnahme, nachmittags kommt per Mail das Ergebniss. Kostet 25 Euros.
Laboratorios González S.L.
c/ Vicente Andres Estelles 2
03700 .- Dénia (Alicante)

 Gruss poliol

----------


## daniela3

guten morgen Poliol, das ist natrlich eine perfekte Adresse!

brigens, wir machen es bislang genauso. Alle 3 Monate fahren wir nach Kassel ins Labor und bekommen dann nachmittag die Ergebnisse per Email. Denia ist natrlich viel nher, sozusagen einen Katzensprung entfernt (einmal ber den Montgo)

vielen lieben Dank!

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Daniela,

nein, den Doc kenne ich nicht.
Er wurde mir von meiner Boots-Nachbarin, meiner hiesigen Zahnrztin empfohlen.
Ich hatte mir seine Notfall Tel. Nr. notiert, und einen Link gesetzt.
Nicht wegen PSA-Messungen, nur falls ich einmal Schmerzen im Unterleib bekomme.
Die kurzfristige berprfung, ob die Abflusswege, Nierenlager frei sind wre ja dann gegeben.

Lieben Gruss
aus dem strmischen Alacant

----------


## daniela3

strmisch?!? Sag sowas nicht, wir haben hier einen blauen Himmel!!! Kommen in 10 Tagen und freuen uns schon sehr!

----------


## daniela3



----------


## uwes2403

Toll.....Hamburg 10 windig...Nachtfrost fr's Wochenende angesagt - aber die Frisur sitzt :-)

Sorry fr OT.

Gre

Uwe

----------


## daniela3

habs auch gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen, Frost!!! Und wir haben eben die Sommerreifen drauf :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## BrunoE

Hallo Daniela, wrdest Du mir bitte die Labor-Adresse in Kassel mitteilen. Saludos de Barcelona, Bruno.

----------


## daniela3

hallo Bruno,
natrlich, gerne!

Hier ist das Labor:

https://www.google.de/search?q=synla...&client=safari

----------


## BrunoE

Danke Dir. Wechsele zu PN, ehe wir einen Elfmeter verpasst bekommen. Bruno

----------


## BrunoE

Danke, ich wechsele zu Privat-Nachricht. Bruno

----------


## Hvielemi

Noch mit Winterreifen fahren wir morgen ins Prättigau zu einer Schneeschuhtour.

Ontopic, so halb wenigstens:
Zum Wert von PSA-Werten aus verschiedenen Laboren:

Am 4. April hat das Zentrallabor des KSSG bei mir PSA mit 21.0 bestimmt.
Ein anderes Röhrchen aus der gleichen Nadel ging nach London,
wo der PSA mit 15.9ng/ml bestimmt wurde.
Was "gilt"?

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag:
Die Röhrchrn mit Blut für PSA-Messungen können nicht nur von hier nach
London geschickt werden, sondern auch von Denia nach Kassel.
Damit liessen sich beide Messreihen parallel führen.
Wie zuverlässig das wäre? Siehe meine Werte oben ...

----------


## daniela3

das ist verrückt, so ein Unterschied!?!

p.s
ich habs ja schonmal gesagt, dass ich es bescheuert finde dass es fast 100 unterschiedliche Messverfahren gibt bei so einer wichtigen Untersuchung. Echt unmöglich...

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Daniela,



> Echt unmöglich...


wir haben die freie Marktwirtschaft – jeder, der möchte, kann ein PSA-Assay auf den Markt bringen. Anschließend richtet es der Markt, ob das Assay akzeptiert wird.

Ralf

----------


## lumberjack

> wir haben die freie Marktwirtschaft...


Hallo Ralf,

offiziel haben wir die _soziale_ Marktwirtschaft. ;-)

Aber zu den PSA-Werten: Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass große Zeitunterschiede zwischen Blutentnahme und Messung auch das Ergebnis beeinflussen können?


Jack

----------


## daniela3

hi Jack,
wir fahren 80 km direkt ins Labor um es zu messen weil uns schonmal passiert ist das Blut abgenommen wurde (beim Hausarzt) und dann erst viel zu spät dorthin geschickt wurde. Aufgrund der Werte wäre mein Mann nah am Herzinfarkt...es waren Homocystein Werte die alarmierend waren. War NACH einem Herzinfarkt nicht ganz so prickelnd. Und darum fahren wir dorthin und lassen das Blut dort abnehmen. 

Allerdings meinte der Laborarzt auf Nachfrage, dass es durchaus möglich ist dass Messfehler vorkommen...

dieses auf und ab der Gefühle ist nicht lustig. Und da kann jeder erzählen, man soll ruhig bleiben und erst nach Monaten erneut messen und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen. Ich versuch es aber es gelingt mir nicht wirklich...

----------


## Klaus (A)

> .....dieses auf und ab der Gefühle ist nicht lustig. Und da kann jeder erzählen, man soll ruhig bleiben und erst nach Monaten erneut messen und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen. Ich versuch es aber es gelingt mir nicht wirklich...


Hallo Daniela,
ich kann Deine Unruhe wirklich gut verstehen. 
Allerdings muss ich auch feststellen: Ich bin froh, dass damals vor 20 Jahren bei meinem Labor das PSA erst ab 0.05 gemessen werden konnte. Die ersten 5 Jahre nach meiner RP Anfang 1995 war mein PSA immer "<0.05". Diese damalige untere Messgrenze hatte mir einige ruhige unaufgeregte Jahre gebracht.
Auch sollte man sich fragen: Was würde ich denn machen, wenn das PSA von 0.02 auf 0.03 oder 0.04 gestiegen wäre?? Die Antwort kann nur sein: "Überhaupt nichts...".
Wenn das aber so ist, dann macht es m.E. keinen Sinn, alle paar Wochen PSA messen zu wollen.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich alles Gute!!
Klaus

----------


## daniela3

genauso ist es. Das habe ich gemeint mit diesen unterschiedlichen Messverfahren. Da man wohl eh nichts machen kann (ausser abwarten) sollte der untere Wert irgendwo bei 0,05 angesetzt werden und nicht bei 0,01...wenn der Laborarzt sowieso sagt, man könne es "da unten" eh nicht genau messen. 

Und jetzt kam noch das entgültige Labor Ergebnis reingeflattert. Homocystein ist auch erhöht auf 10,7 von 5,8 (vor 6 Monaten)...

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zitat Konrad: Noch mit Winterreifen fahren wir morgen ins Prättigau zu einer Schneeschuhtour.


Lieber Konrad, du müsstest eigentlich ganzjährig in deinem Land mit Winterreifen fahren!?

Sorry, liebe Daniela, dass ich hier, in deinem Tread, dem Konrad nur das Beste wünsche.
Ob mit Schneeschuhe oder Winterreifen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Er hat bestimmt noch eine Schneefrese im Keller . . . 

Mache dir bitte keine großen Sorgen wegen der PSA Messungen, 002 oder 003
Entweder es läuft so wie bei mir, oder man liegt bei 000.

Irgendwann schießt der PSA Wert, bei dem letzteren (nullern) einmal innerhalb von Monaten hoch.
Dann doch lieber so wie bei mir. Da wird es keine Überraschungen geben.
Ich habe bereits 3 Jahre überlebt, und hoffe, auch die nächsten restlichen 7 Jahre (laut Statistik) zu überleben.
Egal, wie es ist. Krebs ist nun mal Krebs.
Die Statistik gibt dir 10 bis 15 Jahre.
Die Glücklichen sind eigentlich nur die, die Glasson 3 plus 3 haben.

Nun kann Konrad mir wieder die rote Karte zeigen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieben Gruss aus Espana
Hartmut
( heute kein wind /25 C )
der spanische wino schmeckt wieder lecker  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## daniela3

kein Sorry für Konrad!!!! Du kannst ihm natürlich alles erdenklich gute wünschen, wie ich (und bestimmt alle anderen hier) auch :L&auml;cheln: 

Prost und bis bald in Spanien!

----------


## daniela3

hallo,
sind zurück aus Spanien. Montag (nach 6Wochen) PSA wieder 0,02. Morgen ist Gespräch bei unserem Urologen....

----------


## daniela3

wieder mal das leidige PSA Thema :Stirnrunzeln: 
Wir haben in Spanien messen lassen. Am 17.10 der gleiche Wert wie 3 Monate vorher (beides in Spanien gemessen) und auch der selbe wie der letzte Wert in Deutschland: 0,03
Gleich am Montag nach der Ankunft in D eine Routinemessung in D beim Hausarzt der auch PSA nochmal bestimmt hat -allerdings wieder mal im neuen Labor. Die haben 0,049 gemessen. Kann es möglich sein dass der PSA binnen 10 Tage so ansteigt?
Wir wissen dass wir momentan eh nichts machen können ausser weiter messen. Wir fahren am 30.11 wieder nach Spanien und hatten vor diesmal nach 6 Wochen im gleichen sp.Labor nachzumessen.
Hat es Sinn, oder reicht es auch wieder dort nach 3 Monaten...

----------


## rolando

Hallo Daniela,

bei einem Vortrag zum Thema 'PSA-Wert als Tumormarker und PSA-Wert in der Früherkennung' wurde von einem ausgewiesenen Experten (Chefarzt an einem zertifzierten Prostakrebszentrum) klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass sich zwischen Messungen in verschiedenen Labors deutliche Unterschiede ergeben können.
Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich möglich, dass der PSA-Wert innerhalb von 10 Tagen um 0,019 (ng/ml?) ansteigt, aber mit Messungen bei verschiedenen Einrichtungen produziert Ihr geradezu eine Unsicherheit.
Wenn Ihr nicht ruhig schlafen könnt, eher früher messen, ansonsten den späteren nehmen - aber jedenfalls im gleichen spanischen Labor.

LG
Roland

----------


## daniela3

hallo Roland,
schon klar dass wir es nicht anstreben unterschiedliche Labore zu nehmen. PSA hat der Hausarzt gemacht, ohne das mein Mann es bestimmen wollte. Er war bei der Routine Kardio Untersuchung zur Kontrolle.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
sind wieder in Espana angekommen-heute morgen war die Messung im hiesigen Labor und der Wert ist nach 7 Wochen 0,07. Ein Anstieg von 0,03 auf 0,07  in 7 Wochen. Das ist recht schnell oder? Was jetzt? Weiter abwarten und in 6 Wochen erneut messen oder doch früher messen? Wir haben geplant Ende Februar nach Deutschland zu kommen...

----------


## Michi1

Es gibt Labore von denen bekommst du nur die Aussage "kleiner 0,07" schau mal ob dort nicht auch kleiner steht.

----------


## daniela3

Nein, es ist der absolute Wert in diesem Labor der zum 3.Mal angestiegen ist..die untere Grenze liegt in diesem Labor bei 0,002

----------


## rolando

Hallo Daniela,

der PSA-WERT hat eine Tendenz nach oben. Ich glaube es sind aber noch zu wenige Messwerte um die PSA-Verdopplungszeit gut einschätzen zu können. Der momentane Anstieg von 0,03ng/ml auf 0,07ng/ml würde eine Verdopplungszeit von 43 Tagen bedeuten, was ein schneller Anstieg wäre - allerdings, wie schon einschränkend gesagt, es braucht noch zumindest einen weiteren Messwert und der reicht nach meiner Meinung in 6 Wochen. Diagnostische und therapeutische Konsequenzen ergeben sich vorher sowieso nicht. Man hätte dann eine klare Tendenz wohin sich der PSA-WERT entwickelt und könnte sich dann konkrete Gedanken über das weitere Vorgehen machen. 
Es sei denn, man spekuliert bei vorbestehender N1-Situation, durch eine Kombination aus Bestrahlung und ADT auf einen vielleicht noch möglichen kurativen Ansatz. Hierbei spielen allerdings auch andere Faktoren, wie Alter, sonstige Erkrankungen, allgemeiner körperlicher Zustand, weitere Lebensqualität,... eine Rolle. Überlegungen dahingehend sollten zusammen mit einem erfahrenen Urologen erfolgen.

LG
Roland 

Meine Aussagen mache ich als selbst PCa betroffener Laie.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo,
> sind wieder in Espana angekommen-heute morgen war die Messung im hiesigen Labor und der Wert ist nach 7 Wochen 0,07. Ein Anstieg von 0,03 auf 0,07  in 7 Wochen. Das ist recht schnell oder? Was jetzt? Weiter abwarten und in 6 Wochen erneut messen oder doch früher messen? Wir haben geplant Ende Februar nach Deutschland zu kommen...


Liebe Daniela

In diesem tiefen Bereich hat die PSA-Messung nur Sinn, wenn man Fehlerquellen möglichst
ausschliesst. Das heisst, dass ihr die nächste Messung unbedingt im gleichen Labor
vornehmen solltet, wie die beiden vorhergehenden. Das war dann wohl in Spanien.

Ein PSA-Anstieg lässt sich etwa ab der halben letztbestimmten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ)
zuverlässig bestimmen. In drei Wochen hättet ihr somit schon Entwarnung im besseren
Fall, oder eben den Anstieg bestätigt, was wenigstens Gewissheit statt Zweifel
hinterliesse.


Grüsse von den sonnigen Voralpenhügeln ins nicht so sonnige Spanien
Konrad



PS
Jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, dich zu bitten, die Krankheitsdaten deines Mannes
im Profil oder bei myprostate.eu einzutragen. Letzteres hat den Vorteil, dass es die
jetzt wichtige VZ selbstständig berechnet und zudem Grafiken des PSA-Verlaufes generiert.
Link in der Signatur nicht vergessen.

----------


## daniela3

lieber Konrad, danke für die Antwort! Ich trage die Daten immer regelmässig ein, ist es denn nicht zu sehen?

Schau, das sind PSA Werte seit der Op. Die letzten 3 stammen aus dem gleichen (spanischen) Labor...

----------


## Hvielemi

'tschuldigung, Daniela, ich hab den Link übersehen und im
Profil geguckt, dabei war es, glaube ich, ich selbst, der Dir
myprostate.eu empfahl. Menscheln ist irrlich, oder so.

Je nun, dieser Anstieg bedarf jedenfalls der Bestätigungsmessung,
bald, also in etwa drei Wochen.


Nehmt den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

danke Konrad. Geplant ist hier bis etwa Ende Januar zu bleiben. Ist es denn wichtig einen exakten Tag zu wählen oder wie du schreibst in "etwa" 3 Wochen...seit der letzten Messung waren es 7 Wochen und 2 Tage, also würde ich die Wahl haben entweder am 30.12 oder 02.01.17 messen zu lassen, weil exakt die Hälfte auf ein Sonntag bzw.den Feiertag danach fällt...

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein, liebe Daniela, das ist nicht wichtig.
Es kommt nicht auf 1 oder 2 Wochen drauf an.
Warte aber nicht so lange, bis wir wieder unten sind (Anfang März). 

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela, "Etwa" reicht vollkommen, wie Hartmut schon darlegte.
Das Programm von myprostate.eu rechnet die VZ aus beliebigen Zeiträumen hoch.
Die 'Halbe VZ' würde bei gleichbleibendem Wachstum eine PSA-Erhöhung etwa auf
das 1.4-fache bewirken. Ich will damit sagen, dass man nicht warten muss auf das
doppelte, um die VZ zu berechnen. Beide Datumsvorschläge sind gut, auch Tage
früher oder später.

Konrad

----------


## daniela3

wenn ich richtig rechne wäre dann der Wert bei 0,098 was fast genau der Wert ist bei dem mein Mann sich melden sollte um die weitere Therapie mit dem Prof (der meinen Mann operierte) zu besprechen...

----------


## daniela3

Noch eine Frage....guten morgen zuerst!
Ich las die ganzen Befunde von meinem Mann nachts durch. Die DNA Zytometrie von der Biopsie ergab eine periploide DNA Verteilung und auch das Prostata Resektat ergab in 3 von 6 Gewebe Proben eine Übergangsform zwischen der periploiden und tetraperiploiden Dna. Prof Böcking meinte damals in einem längerem tel. Gespräch auch sollte PSA ansteigen, sollte man nichts tun...

Ich las hier einige Aussagen von "unserem" Forumsurologen (danke Ihnen für die Zeit die die sich für uns nehmen Herr Dr.FS!) dass er doch einige Patidnten hat wo sich der Wert um 1,0 eingependelt hat und danach stehenblieb. Auch würde mich interessieren ob durch die beidseitig nervenerhaltende Op doch nicht ein wenig PSA produziert werden kann.

Wird durch die eneute Messung in 3 Wochen ein Rezidiv 100% bestätigt oder kann es danach doch noch stehenbleiben?

Eine Achterbahn ist das...immer wieder. Wenn ich selbst betroffen wäre würde ich es alles besser verkraften...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wird durch die eneute Messung in 3 Wochen ein Rezidiv 100% bestätigt oder kann es danach doch noch stehenbleiben?
> 
> Eine Achterbahn ist das...


Ach, liebe Daniela,
100% ist in unserem Fach gar nichts, nicht mal ein Rezidiv,
wie ja auch FS berichtet.

Achterbahnen haben den Vorteil, immer mal wieder bergauf zu fahren.
Und der PSA-Verlauf sinkt öfter mal bei geeigneter Therapie.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

da hast du recht mit der Achterbahn, lieber Konrad!

----------


## Hartmut S

ach, liebe daniela,

was machst du dir bloss für sorgen !?
klar, würde brigitte meine erkrankung auch besser verkraften, so wie du bei deinem mann.
du musst dir aber nun nicht all zu große sorgen machen.
ich wurde mit einem PSA 0.26 entlassen, und lebe seit knapp 4 jahren in einer sehr guten lebensqualität   :L&auml;cheln: 

lieben gruss
auch von brigitte

----------


## daniela3

ich hätte soo gerne deine Frohnatur und deinen Humor lieber Hartmut! Das bewundere ich total wie du alles mit Humor nimmst. Mein Mann redet halt mit mir nicht gerne darüber und ich muss mich irgendwie ablenken...

Danke für die lieben Grüße, schicken wir zurück und hoffen dass wir das verpatzte Treffen in März nachholen!

Übrigens, wir haben ein fantastisches Wetter hier☀️

----------


## daniela3

hallo an alle. Erst heute haben wir den neuen PSA Wert, es steigt weiter. Wir konnten nicht um die Jahreswende messen weil das Labor zu hatte. Nach 8 Wochen von 0,07 auf 0,08. Leider verstehe ich es nicht ganz mit der VZ. Ist es sehr schnell? Wir müssen uns langsam mit einer weiteren Therapie beschäftigen-ob weiterhin abwarten und messen oder uns  mit dem Gedanken der Bestrahlung auseinandersetzen...

----------


## daniela3

wenn ich es korrekt ausgerechnet habe wäre die momentane Verdoppelungszeit 291 Tage...ist es Zeit genug um weiter abzuwarten?

----------


## Hartmut S

> ach, liebe daniela,
> 
> was machst du dir bloss für sorgen !?
> klar, würde brigitte meine erkrankung auch besser verkraften, so wie du bei deinem mann.
> du musst dir aber nun nicht all zu große sorgen machen.
> ich wurde mit einem PSA 0.26 entlassen, und lebe seit knapp 4 jahren in einer sehr guten lebensqualität  
> 
> lieben gruss
> auch von brigitte


So liebe Daniela,
bevor du dir nun wieder sorgen machst, antworte ich einmal mit meinem o.g. Zitat.

Natürlich tut sich da etwas, aber nichts, was dich oder M.  beunruhigen könnte.
Du hast es ja bereits selbst berechnet.
10 Jahre, und weitere 10 Jahre mit einer Therapie.
 . . . . wenn es dann überhaupt so weit käme.

Seit unserer Diagnose sind wir ja alle gekennzeichnet.
Es ist der Zinken, der an unserer Backe klebt.
Mache bitte das beste daraus.
Gesund werden wir wohl alle nicht mehr . . .
In unserem Alte kommt dann höchstens noch ein Schlaganfall, oder ein Herzinfarkt dazu.

Lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

wenn du nur recht hättest mein lieber! Übermorgen geht es nach D. Wir werden fest an dich denken nächste Woche!!

----------


## Hartmut S

ja klar habe ich recht.
mache dir doch bitte nicht so viel sorgen wegen dem 0,07 auf 0,08. innert 2 Monate.

es könnte sein, dass sich etwas tut.
 . . . aber nicht unbedingt im null-breich.

bei mir war es extremer.
zum glück haben wir aber bei mir die quelle gefunden.
das ist das erste mal, dass ich nun ein bissel grübel.
ein seemann hat keine angst.
und ich bestimmt nicht!
dennoch, .... alles irgendwie scheiße, brigitte macht sich sorgen.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

ich kann es absolut nachempfinden...der ganze Mist ist  schon sehr belastend und man bekommt es nie wieder aus dem Kopf. Wir denken an dich, halten die Daumen. Du bist in guten Händen und wenn die Dinger raus sind wird alles wieder besser! Ganz LG auch an die Brigitte!

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, liebe Daniela.
Alles Gut bei mir!  (oder auch nicht)

So, nun schauen wir einmal wie die anderen Leute drauf sind, die sich noch relativ gut fühlen, damit du noch eine Antwort bekommst, die dich zusätzlich beruhigt.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer . . .

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Daniela,
Eine Steigerung um 0.01 in 8 Wochen ist wirklich nichts, das sofortige Aktion erfordert...Also ruhig Blut...
Grüße
Uwe

----------


## daniela3

danke für eure Worte! Ich versuch's mit ruhig Blut...

----------


## daniela3

heutige Messung nach 2Monaten: PSA ist weiter angestiegen 0,11 :Stirnrunzeln: ....werden wohl weiter abwarten aber der Trend ist klar, es geht nach oben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

sicherlich hast du keine Antwort erwartet, weil du ja keine direkte Frage gestellt hast.
Nun antwortet dir trotzdem Dr. Laie, - der hartmut.

Erst einmal habt ihr noch ein paar Jahre Zeit, bis der PSA hoch geht.
Das sollte uns der liebe Konrad besser erklären können?
Macht er bestimmt auch, weil es ihm einigermaßen gut geht.

Nun kommt das Lottospiel:
Wollt ihr die Prostataloge ( bei 0.30) in einem Jahr bestrahlen lassen, oder später  die L-Knoten behandeln lassen?
Aufgrund der positiven Lymphknoten, würde ich eher auf das Zweite tippen.
Ob Bestrahlung oder neue OP, kann ich momentan nicht beurteilen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

das ist es eben, lieber Hartmut...ich weiss es nicht. Jedenfalls blind bestrahlen mit dem Risiko dass nichts getroffen wird hat mein Mann keine Lust zumal man immer wieder hört dass die Rezidiv Grenze noch angehoben werden könnte. Sein Uro meint abwarten, Sport treiben, Leben geniessen. Tun wir. Sind momentan in Santiago de Compostela und lernen Spanien noch bessser kennen. Wir werden noch den Operateur konsultieren und werden sehen was er meint. MKL neigt aber nicht unbedingt dazu früh zu bestrahlen. Im Entlassungsbericht stand es auch. Es geht ihm sehr gut (du hast ihn ja gesehen) und bei seinem Pech (starke Blutung nach Biopsie mit Notaufnahme, Lymphozele die sich infiziert hat usw) könnte ja wieder was passieren :Stirnrunzeln: . Das weiss er selber am besten da er vom Fach ist. Echt nicht einfach für mich, da er darüber einfach nicht gerne spricht. LG an euch zwei und fahrt schön entspannt nach hause!

Wir haben uns vor einigen Wichen im Proton Center in Prag erkundigt. Dort meinte der Chef, auf jedem Fall abwarten bis 0,3-0,5 und erst dann versuchen festzustellen ob was sieht. Jedenfalls meinte er auch dass wohl nach der Lymphozele Infizierung möglicherweise Vetwachsungen entstanden sind was die ganze Bestrahlungssache nicht unbedingt einfacher macht.

Lieber Konrad, was würdest du denn unternehmen, auch erstmal messen und warten?

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

als ich den PSA Verlauf sah, dachte ich: klare Sache, man sollte nicht weiter abwarten sondern sofort bestrahlen.

Allerdings sind die nachgewiesenen Lymphknotenmetastasen (N1) und R0 ein Gegenargument. Die Salvage Bestrahlung richtet sich in erster Linie auf die Prostataloge um dort verbliebene Tumorreste zu beseitigen. Wenn der PSA Anstieg allerdings durch Lymphknotenmetastasen verursacht wird, so ist die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge sinnlos da dort kein Tumor zu bestrahlen ist.

Dies wird unter Bezug auf eine Studie in diesem Thread auch so dargelegt.

Wenn man Lymphknotenmetastasen vermutet, wird man auch das Becken bestrahlen. Allerdings erwähnt Prof. Jünemann in dem Video, in dem er seine Lymphadenektomie positiv darstellt, dass die dabei angewendete Dosis zu gering sei. Harald hatte dagegen protestiert aber ich glaube Prof. Jünemann hat wahrscheinlich Recht. Selbst bei CyberKnife werden sehr hohe Dosen auf Lymphknotenmetastasen empfohlen, die mit einer normalen IMRT nicht erreicht werden können. Nur wenn man davon ausgeht, dass nur unsichtbare Mikrometastasen vorhanden sind kann man erwarten, dass diese mit einer IMRT Bestrahlung erfolgreich bekämpft werden können. Studien speziell dazu gibt es aber dazu nicht. Immer wurde die Prostataloge bestrahlt und teilweise das Becken mitbestrahlt.

Was jetzt das Richtige ist, kann kein Mensch "auf der Welt" derzeit mit Sicherheit sagen, dazu fehlen entsprechende Studien. Mir selbst hat man allerdings auch die IMRT Bestrahlung als einzig sichere Chance auf Heilung empfohlen. Die Ärzte sehen in die Leitlinie und empfehlen bei PSA Anstieg die Bestrahlung. Sie überlegen aber nicht, dass das Rezidiv letztlich nicht von Prostataresten sondern von Lymphknotenmetastasen ausgeht und die Lymphknotenmetastasen mit der IMRT Bestrahlung nicht sicher beseitigt werden können.

Ich selbst will abwarten bis die Metastasen auf einem PSMA PET/CT deutlich sichtbar sind und diese dann gezielt mit CyberKnife bestrahlen. Damit wird man den Tumor allerdings nicht endgültig beseitigen können. 

Man kann auch eine LND bei Prof. Jünemann machen, ich selbst habe nur Bedenken wegen der Nebenwirkungen einer so umfangreichen LND. Detlef hat ja geschildert, wie es ihm danach geht. Ansonsten wäre eine frühe LU177 Therapie möglich, allerdings dürfte es derzeit kaum möglich sein dafür einen Arzt zu finden. Vielleicht ist dies in 15 Jahren die Standardtherapie.

Wenn man auf Grund von N1 davon ausgeht, dass der Tumor gestreut hat, ist die Behandlung schwierig auszuwählen. Die Leitlinie sieht einfach die Hormontherapie vor. Als Patient denkt man aber, beseitigte Metastasen müssen einfach besser sein als sie zu behalten.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Daniela, da bei mir auch wieder nach einem Jahr nach Op der PSA Wert stieg bekam ich 35 Bestrahlungen. 9 Monate nach der Bestrahlung wurde eine OP durchgeführt um entlich meine Ikontinenz in Griff zu bekommen. Der Operierende Arzt hat mir gesagt das z:B. meine Harnröhre noch so ausschaut wie wenn nicht gewesen wäre. Auch habe ich von der Bestrahlung nichts gemerkt.  Also hat die Bestrahlung vielleicht nur die Krebszellen zerstört. PSA ist Momentan <0,07.

Michael

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber Konrad, was würdest du denn unternehmen, auch erstmal messen und warten?



Georg hat mir viel Arbeit abgenommen, Danke.

Das ganze Becken mit einer ohnehin zu tiefen Dosis abzustrahlen ist halt
ein Schrotschuss ins Dunkle auf ein dort vermutetes Rudel Wölfe.
Wenn dann einer getroffen würde, käme er vielleicht nur leichtverletzt davon ...

Andererseits zeigt Euere myprostate-Grafik besser als alle Tabellen, dass da etwas
durchaus Ernstzunehmendes unterwegs ist mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit
von einem drittel Jahr. In einem guten Jahr wäre das ohne Therapie bei knapp 
1ng/ml angelangt. Da läge es nahe, im Spätherbst oder Winter mal per PSMA-PET 
zu gucken, ob sich was Therapierbares finde.
Der Haken daran ist, dass man in jedem Bild immer nur das sieht, wofür
die Bildgebung sensitiv genug ist. Alles was kleiner ist, bleibt im Dunkeln.

Ich habe damals auf Anraten des Tumorboards auf die Bestrahlung der
Lymphabflusswege im Becken verzichtet und bin gleich in die ADT eingestiegen.
Das war richtig, wie ein Jahr später nach einer Therapiepause das damals
brandneue PSMA-PET zeigte: Im gedachten Bestrahlungsgebiet fand sich trotz
N1 kein einziger befallener Lymphknoten. Die wurden wohl alle von den
neun Monaten ADT vernichtet.
ABER: Der in [4] gezeigte M1-Knoten lag nicht weit ausserhalb des zu 
bestrahlenden Gebietes. Die blinde Bestrahlung wäre ein Flopp gewesen. 
Aber das gilt so nur für meinen eigenen Fall.

Liebe Daniela, es tut mir so leid:
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das jetzt "Richtige" sei für deinen Mann,
obwohl der gerade jetzt an dieser wichtigen Weggabelung zwischen 
Heilung und einer langen Therapiekaskade steht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Sehe ich nicht so! Eine Bestrahlun der Beckenlymphknoten in std. Dosis von ~54Gy kann mikroskopische Ausbreitung dauerhaft beseitigen. Bei makroskopischem Befall reicht das sicher nicht mehr. Ob _"Abwarten und dann gezielt"_ behandeln besser wäre als _"früh und blind"_  bestrahlen ist reine Spekulation. Ich wäre da eher vorsichtig, für _"früh und blind"_ gibt es sehr viele aussagekräftige Studien, für _"spät und gezielt"_ nicht.

Eine ADT heilt keinen Prostatakrebs, weder lokal noch in Metastasen.

----------


## daniela3

danke lieber Konrad für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort. So wird es sein, keiner weiss was richtig wäre...die MKL empfielt die blinde Bestrahlung in seinem Fall auch nicht. Sein Uro meint, bloss keiner Psa Hysterie verfallen und weiter abwarten. Wir werden es auch so machen und sehen was sich in der Zeit bis zum Herbst so tut...LG vom Flugfafen in Santiago

p.s
die Kunst ist halt den Zeitpunkt nicht zu verpassen

und natürlich danke an LowRoad!

Wir werden Die Mkl nächste Woche konsultieren (Prof.Huland meinte dass wir ab 0,1 die Nachbestrahlung besprechen "können") und auch nochmal den Uro warum er so dagegen ist.

----------


## daniela3

nochmal zu dem früh und blind vestrahlen. Chefarzt des Prager Proton Centrum meinte auch nicht blind bestrahlen wegen der möglichen Verwachsungen nach der infizierten Lymphozele. Er sagte uns (beim Wert von 0,08) warten bis 0,5...

----------


## Georg_

> für _"früh und blind"_ gibt es sehr viele aussagekräftige Studien


LowRoad,

bis jetzt habe ich nur Studien gefunden, die die Prostataloge zusammen mit den Lymphabflusswegen bestrahlt haben und deren Ergebnisse sich dann auf diese kombinierte Bestrahlung beziehen. Ich würde mich wirklich dafür interessieren, welche Studien eine isolierte Bestrahlung allein der Lymphabflusswege ("früh und blind") wegen vermuteter Mikrometastasen untersucht haben und dabei zu Ergebnissen gekommen sind. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass eine ADT den Prostatakrebs nicht heilen kann. Aber im amerikanischen Forum wird im Rezidivfall die ADT z.T. dringend empfohlen um Mikrometastasen zu bekämpfen. Krebszellen würden dadurch zerstört und es trete ein 'abscopal effect' auf. Ganz nachvollziehen kann ich dies nicht. Diese Studie konnte offenbar keinen Vorteil für eine ADT als Salvage Behandlung ermitteln.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

kurzes Update: MKL will sich nicht ganz festlegen und die Entscheidung dem Urologen überlassen. Der sagt klar: nichts machen, weitermessen in 2 Monatabstand und bis 0,2 erstmal abwarten. Ruhe bewahren, Leben geniessen und Sport treiben. Wir folgen der Empfehlung.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Daniela, ich würde es genauso in Angriff nehmen. Trotz allem frohe Ostern. Gruß Sonja

----------


## daniela3

Danke Sonja für die Wünsche, und natürlich gehen die an euch auch zurück! Wir versuchen es so zu tun, zumal sich mein Mann absolut gut fühlt....

----------


## Michi1

Ich lasse mich von dieser blöden Krankheit nicht unterkriegen. Ich habe zwar wegen meiner Inkontinenz immer noch Schwierigkeiten aber man kann etwas dagegen tun. Ich versuche alles was geht. Habe auch schon die erste Op aber ich glaube die hat noch nichts gebracht.

----------


## Georg_

> Habe auch schon die erste Op aber ich glaube die hat noch nichts gebracht.


Michi,

eine Prostata mit Gleason 9 Tumor musste raus. Sonst bestand ständig die Gefahr dass davon Metastasen ausgehen. Ich glaube Du hast gute Chancen, dass nach der Bestrahlung der Tumor praktisch entfernt ist. Jedenfalls hast Du, was den PSA Wert angeht, ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, dass man bei einem Gleason 9 nicht erwarten konnte.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mich vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht die Prostata OP sondern die OP bei der mir ein Advance Band eingesetzt wurde und die verhindern sollte das ich Inkontinent bleibe.

----------


## daniela3

hallo,

PSA steigt weiter. Ich habe es in dem "Verdoppellungszeit Thread" geschrieben incl. Blutwerte. Jetzt warten wir auf die Einschätzung des Urologen, ob weiterhin abgewartet werden soll bis die Bilder etwas anzeigen können oder ob doch blind bestrahlt werden soll. Diese könnte frühestens im Herbst (Sept-Oktober) beginnen. Ich hoffe, es wird nicht zu spät.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela

In vier Monaten wirde das PSA sich verdoppelt haben
gemäss der VZ-Tabelle, Berechnung über 8 Messperioden.
In der gegenwärtigen Messperiode ist die VZ nur grad
drei Monate. Im Oktober wären damit die 0.5ng/ml da.
Auch euer Urologe kann das Dilemma nicht lösen
zwischen früher,"blinder" Bestrahlung mit guten Erfolgs-
aussichten einerseits und andererseits Abwarten bis 
das PET vielleicht was anzeigt, mit verschlechterter
Prognose.

Ich würde die Priorität auf Handeln setzen statt Abwarten.
Wenn man in Spanien vier Monate auf eine Bestrahlung
warten muss, kehrt ihr eben ausserplanmässig nach
Deutschland zurück.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Daniela,

und was wäre, wenn die Freizeit in Spanien nicht abgebrochen wird, und  ihr hier einmal nachfragt, ob ein PSMA/PET-CT zur Verfügung steht.
Radiation Oncology Service 
http://www.ptw.de/hospital_la_fe.html

Nach Valencia sind es ja nur ein paar Km, und Zeit hättet ihr ja noch.
Günstiger ist es sicherlich auch in Spanien.
Soweit ich weiss, kann eine Bestrahlung auch noch bis PSA 0.30 erfolgreich sein.

PTW Dosimetría Iberia S. L.
Calle Profesor Beltran Baguena, 4 - 312E, 46009, Valencia, Spain
Tel. +34 96 346 2854
Fax +34 96 321 2140
Mobile +34 647 449 310

Contact Persons
Mrs. María José Bou
mariajose.bou[at]ptwdi.es

_CT Big Bore + PET-CT sind beide von Philips und das Lasersystem von LAP
TBI-TSI-Techniken
Intraoperatorische Techniken mit Elektronen
Eclipse (6) + Somavision (6) plus Arie (40)
_ 
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

danke für die Tipps. Wir sind momentan vor allem von der recht kurzen Verdoppellzngszeit verunsichert (unter 3 Monaten) und auch dem ziemlich hohen Testosteronwert von 22,2 nmol/1 (6,4ng/ml). Und die 3 befallenen post Op Lymphknoten. Irgendwie spricht es eher für eine Metastasierung. Auch haben wir Bedenken bei der blinden Bestrahlung dass es nach der postoperativen Komplikationen (entzündete Lymfozele mit anzunehmender Vernarbung) nicht ganz so einfach wird, worauf uns der Radiologe im Prager Protoncenter bereits schon verwiesen hat. Eine Entscheidung die Bestrahlung anzugehen ist schwierig.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Auch haben wir Bedenken bei der blinden Bestrahlung


Ja, liebe Daniela, das kann ich verstehen.

Ich hatte damals auf die Logenbestrahlung  verzichtet, weil unser Urologe fs es damals bei mir richtig erkannt hatte.
Es war ein kleines Glücksspiel. Heute weiß ich, dass da nichts war, sonst wäre nach 4 Jahren  im PET bei mir etwas erkennbar gewesen.
Leider ist aber jeder Fall anders.

Wenn du mich fragen würdest, ich würde in dieser Situation ein PSMA-PET/CT ab 0.25 PSA machen lassen. Auch wenn eine Entdeckung von Krebszellen gering ist.
Damit versperrst du dir nicht den Weg zur späteren Bestrahlung.
Vielleicht bekommt M. ja durch das PET  etwas Gewissheit.
Das Geld, sagt Brigitte immer, würde hier nicht interessieren.
Krankheit, bzw. die Gesundheit hat Vorrang.
(Das ist nur meine pers. Meinung!)

Der PSA-Verlauf ist nicht dramatisch. Bitte bedenke das.
Bei mir hat es über 3 Jahre gedauert, bis er in die 1.xx ging.




> Testosteronwert von 22,2 nmol/1 (6,4ng/ml).


Das wird dir ein anderer Betroffener beantworten.
Ansonsten sind doch die Werte aus Spanien ganz gut.
(Mit den blöden Cholesterin  haben wir doch alle unsere Probleme)

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

naja, aber unter 3 Monate ist schon doch schnell...

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, wenn es bei den nächsten Messungen dabei bleibt.
Das muss aber nicht sein . . .
Das weisst du auch.

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat es lange gedauert, bis der PSA-Wert richtig anstieg.
Und glaube mir bitte, wir sehen uns auch noch in 10 Jahren in Spanien.
Du bist ja bald schlimmer als Brigitte.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nein, liebe Daniela, alles momentan nicht so schlimm.
Es muss nur etwas gemacht werden. Da habt ihr aber noch etwas Zeit für.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> (Das ist nur meine pers. Meinung!)
> 
> Der PSA-Verlauf ist nicht dramatisch. Bitte bedenke das.
> Bei mir hat es über 3 Jahre gedauert, bis er in die 1.xx ging.





> naja, aber unter 3 Monate ist schon doch schnell...


Lieber Hartmut
Es ist wieder mal an der Zeit, auf die Bremse zu treten.

Deine Verdoppelungszeit war zu Beginn des Wiederanstieges vier mal länger,
als es Manfred jetzt erleben muss. Es würde nicht schaden, bevor man über
einen PSA-Verlauf brambarisiert, mal kurz den Link zu myprostate anzuklicken
und sich ein Bild über die VZ zu machen.
Bei gehabter Entwicklung wird Manfreds Wert in zweidrittel Jahren 1.xx erreichen.

Ein PSMA-PET-Bild bei 0.25 ng/ml würde grad mal bei einem Vierzigstel des
PSA gemacht, das Bild [4] zugrundelag. Man würde darin wohl fast nichts 
sehen, und was will man mit so einem Bild, wenn man darin ohnehin nur die 
Spitze des Eisbergs sieht, falls überhaupt?
Der Konflikt zwischen "blinder" Bestrahlung bei tiefem PSA und gezielter
Bestrahlung nach Bildgebung bei hohem PSA lösen wir nicht durch eine
unbefriedigende Kompromisslösung.

Falls nach der geplanten Bestrahlung bei tiefem PSA die Werte doch wieder
steigen würden, wäre ein PET sinnvoller als jetzt.


Nicht ärgern, Brigitte grüssen und 'nen Becherkovka trinken
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

was uns noch auffällt, dass der Testosteronspiegel in einer ähnlichen Kurve ansteigt wie der PSA. Ich werde es in myprostate versuchen in irgendeine Tabelle einzutragen. Konrad, "M" ist nicht Manfred :L&auml;cheln: 

Eigentlich müsste der Testosteronspiegel in seinem Alter runtergehen und nicht ständig ansteigen, oder verstehe ich es nicht richtig? Er hatte schon immer einen höheren Wert aber dass es seit der Op auch noch ansteigt bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Hat es mit dem Rezidiv etwas zu tun?

Kann es mir jemand erklären?

hier sind die letzten Testosteronwerte die wir immer im gleichen Labor unter gleichen Umständen morgens um 9.00 haben messen lassen:

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein, lieber Konrad.
M ist nicht Manfred . . .
Eher Michelangelo.




> was uns noch auffällt, dass der Testosteronspiegel in einer ähnlichen Kurve ansteigt wie der PSA.


Kannst du mal gucken, ob du Danielas Frage beantworten könntest?
Danke, dass du mich einmal wieder korrigiert hast.

Gruss
hartmut
(ohne Alkohol u. Drogen (Cortisison) )

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

mancher Mann würde sich glücklich schätzen ob der von Dir angezeigten Testo-Werte. Ob diese erhöhten Werte nach einer Prostatektomie eher als abnormal anzusehen sind, ist wohl strittig. Nachfolgend zwei Links, die zumindest zum Nachdenken anregen könnten:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/Testosteron.pdf

http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/testosteron/

Es ist kaum davon auszugehen, dass die erhöhten Testo-Werte Deines Mannes in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit dem PSA-Anstieg stehen. In Sachen Bestrahlung kennst Du aus E-Mail-Kontakt meine Meinung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, ich sollte es wissen, Mi... wäre besser als Ma....
Tut mir leid, es sind wohl zu viele Threads in meinem
wirren Kopf.

Testosteron:
Aus der neuen Grafik geht weder hervor, dass das Testo mit 
einer Verdoppelungszeit von 3 Monaten steige, noch dass es
Anfang '16 an der Messgrenze gelegen hätte, wie das PSA. 
Ich sehe einen Anstieg in einem Jahr etwa um die Hälfte,
mit Auf und ab: Tagesform eben.
Ein solcher Anstieg innerhalb des sehr weiten Normalbereiches 
von 2.7 bis 10.7 ng/ml ist OK.
http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf


Ich wünsche euch eine gute Lösung von Spanienaufenthalt
und Bestrahlung. Vielleicht eben doch in Valencia, nur nicht
dort, wo Hartmuts BTW-Link hinführt:

Die bauen und bestrahlen Dummies und Gummipuppen!** 

Konrad


**zur Dosimetrie

----------


## daniela3

danke für die Erklärung Konrad und Harald! Der eine ältere link ist sehr lesenswert!

Ansonsten hat mein Mann heute abend ein langes Gespräch mit seinem Uro geführt. Er sagt, in 4 Wochen nochmal messen und falls sich der Anstieg wieder bestätigt wird was gestartet. Erstmal keine Panik meint er...das wäre dann Anfang Juli und wir könnten heimfahren und hätten hoffentlich noch nichts verpasst.

----------


## Hvielemi

Testosteron:
Ich hatte dargelegt, dass der Testosteron-Anstieg NICHTS 
mit dem exponentiellen Wachstum des PSA zu tun hat.
Es wäre ausserordentlich, wenn Testo weiter steigen würde.
Woher die Kraft?
Aber Nachmessen ist schon richtig.

PSA: 
Anfang Juli, also in 30 Tagen wird es bei 0.21 bis 0.25ng/ml liegen.
Wenn dann die Bestrahlung gleich geplant und begonnen wird,
passt das.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

das ist mir auch schleierhaft, woher...allerdings haben wir schon das Leben hier umgestellt. Es sind jetzt 2 Monate her. Ausser dem essen und 0 Alkohol und viel Sport, täglich um die 15 Km flotte Spaziergänge am Meer, macht M. ca 1 Std. jeden Tag seine Übungen (mit dem Theraband), und Atemübungen, schwimmt, fährt auf dem Me Mover oder spielt golf. Normalerweise würde man denken dass man kaputt sein müsste aber gar nicht. Uns geht es (bis auf die blöde Psa Messerei) wirklich so gut wie nie. M fühlt sich super, schläft gut (8Std-wie noch nie, früher immer um die 5). Ob die gesunde Lebensweise seinen Testo anhebt? Keine Ahnung, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich hoffe nur, dass es wirklich nicht negatives für seine Erkrankung bedeutet. Hab gegoogelt und eigentlich nur was zum Testosteronmangel gefunden.

----------


## Muggelino

Testosteron steigt durch Sport, Vitamin D, Zink usw, siehe hier: https://www.marathonfitness.de/testosteron-steigern/

LG
Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

der PSA Wert steigt ja sehr langsam aber geht kontinuierlich nach oben. Wenn Ihr eine Bestrahlung machen lassen wollt, dann möglichst bald. Man hat früher bei 0,2 
begonnen, neuere Studien zeigen aber noch bessere Wirkung wenn es früher gemacht wird. Hier wurde dies im Forum bereits diskutiert:
Forumbeitrag 1 Forumbeitrag 2

Also unter 0,2 ist die kurative Wahrscheinlichkeit 0,71 % wärend über 0,2 sie bei 63 % liegt.

Wenn Ihr die Bestrahlung nicht in Spanien machen aber dort noch bleiben wollt, so fangt mit einer neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid schon mal an. Auch eine Salvage Bestrahlung in Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie wirkt besser, es gibt dazu zwei Studien.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Daniela,

Detlef hat schon damit begonnen, den Testosteronanstieg damit zu begründen, dass durch gesunde sportliche Betätigung eine Steigerung erzielt werden kann. Und wenn man die von Dir verlinkten Werte sich anschaut, erkennt man, wie rasch sich Dein Mann nach der Prostatektomie erholt hat. Ich war damals, also vor 14 Jahren froh, dass nach der DHB der Testowert sich erholte, aber leider nur ganz langsam, nachdem die Produktion ja längere Zeit durch Medikamente gestoppt war. Nur durch wenigstens 3 Besuche pro Woche im Sportcenter gelingt es mir, meinen Testowert altersgemäß halbwegs aufrechtzuerhalten. Die gute aktuelle Gesundheit Deines Mannes wird ihm auch helfen, die anstehenden weiteren Therapien gut zu überstehen.

Das wünscht ihm Harald

----------


## daniela3

da bin ich gespannt was für ein Wert beim nächsten messen rauskommt. Ich hab alle links gelesen, es ist wirklich interessant...

Danke Harald, ich wünsche es ihm auch.

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen, Daniela,

auf einem Umklappkalender, den ich meiner Frau am Jahresanfang neben ihr Laptop gestellt hatte, erscheint jeden Tag ein anderes hübsches Bildchen von Katzen mit einem darunter stehenden Spruch. Der heutige Spruch lautet: "Nichts verschafft mehr Ruhe als ein gefasster Entschluß" von Charles Maurice de Talleyrand. Ich meine, das könnte auf Dich und Deinen Mann zutreffen, wenn es darum geht, nun die hoffentliche richtige und rechtzeitige Entscheidung für eine weitere Therapie zu fällen.

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## daniela3

danke dir lieber Harald! Nach 2 (nicht so schönen) Tagen haben wir uns wieder zusammengerafft und versuchen positiv in die Zukunft zu schauen. Wir werden die wunderschöne Zeit hier weiterhin geniessen und es uns nicht von diesem blöden PSA Wert kaputtmachen lassen. Jetzt freuen wir uns auf Dienstag, da sehen wir unsere geliebten Kinder nach fast 2 Jahren wieder. Sie kommen wieder mal kurz nach Europa und wir treffen uns für 4 Tage in Italien...

----------


## daniela3

neue Messung nach 4 Wochen: 0,16

Das ist der allererste PSA Abfall seit April 2016. Wir sind momentan superhappy....der Abfall ist möglicherweise durch unsere strenge vegane Ernährung, Alkoholverzicht, noch mehr Sport usw. zustandegekommen, wer weiss es schon?

----------


## Hartmut S

> ja, wenn es bei den nächsten Messungen dabei bleibt.
> Das muss aber nicht sein . . .
> Das weisst du auch.


Alles klar . . . 

Lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

natürlich Hartmut, aber immerhin ist es der erste Abfall-bis jetzt ging der Wert immer hoch und auch immer schneller. So werden wir jetzt alles so weitermachen und sehen was passiert....

Wie gehts denn dir?

----------


## daniela3

Alle anderen Werte sind ok. Testosteron weiter angestiegen was wohl ok ist. Nur der Homocysteinwert steigt weiter an, mittlerweile 18,4. Wir werden uns wohl umsehen müssen welche Pillen das senken können...

hat vielleicht jemand einen Rat?

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

hier habe ich etwas gefunden, was weiter helfen könnte. Der Laborwert war mir bisher nicht bekannt.



> *Wie kann man einen zu hohen Homocystein-Wert behandeln?*
> Der Blutspiegel von Homocystein kann durch die Einnahme von Vitaminpräparaten (Vitamin B6, B12 und Folsäure) meist einfach gesenkt werden. Vor allem Folsäure hat sich als sehr wirksam in der Senkung des Homocystein-Spiegels erwiesen.
> Quelle: Netdoktor.at


http://www.netdoktor.at/laborwerte/homocystein-8409 

http://www.homocystein-netzwerk.de/homocystein/homocystein-werte-deuten/

http://www.homocystein-netzwerk.de/

Mir geht es gut. Nur die Autofahrten nerven.
Ich habe die Termine zur Mittagszeit setzen lassen, damit ich schön ausschlafen -, und nachmittags faulenzen kann. 
Arbeiten darf ich keine verrichten. Alles bleibt eben mal liegen. Brigitte war anwesend, als der Arzt es sagte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Kortison-Therapie geht zu Ende. Nur noch 0,5 mg am Tag. Der Kopf wird wieder klarer.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

danke lieber Hartmut für die links, ich vergass mitzuteilen dass mein Mann B Vitamin spritzt (Medivitan, cca alle 3-4 Monate) und auch Folsäure und noch ein B Vitamin täglich einnimmt und trotzdem der Wert steigt. Er hat keinen Vitaminmangel laut Blutuntersuchung. Alles ein wenig seltsam.

Es freut mich sehr, dass du die Bestrahlung gut verträgst und wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute!

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin .liebe Daniela,

ich hatte gehofft, dass dir noch jemand über den Homocystein Laborwert etwas schreiben könnte.
Soweit ich gelesen hatte, ist es ein Wert, der den Cholesterinwert einmal ablösen soll.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie dieser neuere Wert zu bewerten ist.
Macht euch man nicht soviel Sorgen darum.
Hauptsache ist, dass der PSA Wert sich erst einmal stabilisiert hat.

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

danke lieber Hartmut, wir grüssen zurück!
Wir lassen den Wert seit 4 Jahren bestimmen (seit dem Herzinfarkt). Der Wert ist momentan am höchsten wobei die anderen Werte (Vitamin B, D, Cholesterin usw) alle im Normbereich liegen. Die Ärzte sagen solange Cholesterin stimmt braucht man sich keinen Kopf zu machen mit Homocystein.
Testosteron steigt auch weiter, wäre auch ok. Er soll sich darüber freuen mit 73 einen so hohen Wert (6,9) zu haben. Ganz verstehen kann ich es nicht. Überall lese ich dass der Wert im Alter sinkt. Jedenfalls bemerkte ich, dass seine Haare die immer glatt waren plötzlich Locken bekommen. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass dies durch eine hormonelle Umstellung im Alter passieren kann. Könnte vielleicht auch ein Hinweis auf den steigenden Testosteronwert sein.

Naja, solange es meinem Mann so gut geht wie momentan werden wir weiter gesund leben, Sport treiben und hoffen dass sich der PSA stabilisiert. Schön wäre es...

----------


## daniela3

hallo,

heute haben wir einen neuen PSA Wert: 0,18. Also ein geringfügiger Anstieg binnen 2Monate von 0,17-0,16-0,18. Irgendwie dümpelt es so vor sich hin und wir hoffen doch irgendwie auf einen Stillstand. Wenn ich die ganzen Berechnungen verstanden habe müsste der PSA heute irgendwo bei 0,23..4..5..liegen. So gesehen warten wir weiter ab und werden demnächst wenn wir zuhause sind unseren Urologen aufsuchen.
Die neuen Werte sind bei myprostate hinterlegt.
Irgendwie verstehe ich diesen ständigen Testosteronanstieg nicht. Überall steht dass der Wert im Alter sinkt. Wieso um gotteswillen steigt er andauernd?
Meinem Mann geht es sehr gut, er hat keine Beschwerden, er strotzt vor Gesundheit und ist fit wie noch nie als er gearbeitet hat. Seit genau 1 Jahr hat er endlich Zeit und geniesst das Leben.. Wäre dieser PSA Wert nicht....

----------


## Hartmut S

> Irgendwie verstehe ich diesen ständigen Testosteronanstieg nicht. Überall steht dass der Wert im Alter sinkt. Wieso um gotteswillen steigt er andauernd?
> Meinem Mann geht es sehr gut, er hat keine Beschwerden, er strotzt vor Gesundheit und ist fit wie noch nie als er gearbeitet hat. Seit genau 1 Jahr hat er endlich Zeit und geniesst das Leben.. Wäre dieser PSA Wert nicht....





> heute haben wir einen neuen PSA Wert: 0,18. Also ein geringfügiger Anstieg binnen 2Monate von 0,17-0,16-0,18.


Liebe Daniela,

trifft meine Vermutung da nicht zu, was ich Dir in einer E-mail geschrieben hatte?
Mache Dir um Himmelswillen keine Sorgen.
Wenn der Anstieg so langsam weiter geht, könnte es sich um L-Knoten handeln.

Es bleibt ein Pokerspiel.
"Ich hatte gute (bessere) Karten"

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Korrektur:*




> Es bleibt ein Pokerspiel.
> "Ich hatte gute (bessere) Karten"


Es sollte "*andere Karten*" heissen"
Die besseren natürlich nicht, denn die sind ja bereits gemischt.

 :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,

ich melde mich nach der heutigen Untersuchung beim Urologen. Psa momentan 0,25 und 2,5 Jahre nach Op.
Es gibt ein kleines Fünkchen Hoffnung. Er hat meinen Mann (bestimmt 1 Std lang) untersucht, ich war mit dabei. US (gründlichst) gemacht vom Bauch und auch über den Darm. Meinte wenn Lk vorhanden wären, dann eher nicht in der Logenregion sondern dann mit 70% Wahrscheinlichkeit weiter oben. Durch die 3 befallennen LK geht er auch nicht von einer oder mehreren Knochenmetastasen aus.
Was er aber dann bei der weiteren US Untersuchung fand ist die Samenblasenspitze links und sagte, die könnte allerdings auch PSA produzieren. Ich hab diese Samenblasenspitze auch am grossen Bildschirm gut sehen können. 
Weitere Therapie: Bestrahlung (Loge) empfielt er jetzt noch auf gar keinen Fall, wenn überhaupt Bestrahlung, dann nur die Lymphabflusswege. 

Aber jetzt erstmal abwarten mit Psma/Pet Ct weil es zu früh ist und das Medikament Finasterid 5 Mg tgl.einnehmen. Das könnte angeblich auch Psa senken. Er ist gegen eine blinde Bestrahlung bei Meinem Mann. 
Wir werden sehen und erstmal weiterhin messen.

----------


## daniela3

Noch eine Frage die mich beschäftigt: wäre es nicht egal dass sein psa ansteigt falls es vom gutartigen Gewebe bzw.dem Rest der Samebblasenspitze stammen würde? Ich fand einen Artikel, in dem dasselbe was der Urologe sagt beschrieben wird:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.php/info/show/id/2975 

Die starken NW von Finasterid sind schon bedenklich...könnte auch sein dass Finasterid den höheren Testosteronspiegel senkt oder wandelt es nur um? So richtig verstehe ich die Hormone nicht :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## reini99

Ich hatte auch wenige Wochen nach RPE 2014 in MKL schon/noch 0,04ng/ml, was für mich ein starker Rezidivverdacht war.
 Der sich ja später bestätigt hatte.
Habe jetzt  mal im OP-Bericht nachgelesen, was dort bzgl. Samenblasenspitzen stand: "Das Vas deferens wird in Höhe der Samenblasenspitze geklippt und durchtrennt.An der Samenblasenspitze werden die Gefässe geklippt und durchtrennt."
Daraus kann ich nicht entnehmen, dass Reste verblieben sind. Es wurde auch NEUROSAFE basierend operiert. Vor wenigen Monaten wurde PSMA PET/CT durchgeführt o.B.
Reinhard
Nachtrag: Die im Sommer 2017 durchgeführte IMRT Strahlentherapie konnte den PSA auf nicht mehr messbar senken.

----------


## daniela3

Einige Wochen nach Op Anstieg (auch wenn klein) ist vielleicht doch anders als wenn der PSA vollkommen unter der Nachweisgrenze kleiner als 0,01 bleibt (hab ich öfters so gelesen: es wäre ein Unterschied zwischen kleiner als 0,01 und 0,01).

----------


## daniela3

Hallo an alle,

nach 3 Monaten war heute die PSA Abnahme. PSA Wert steht bei 0,25; ob das tatsächlich mit der Finasterid (seit 6Wochen tgl. 1 Tablette, bislang keine NW) Einnahme zusamnenhängen könnte?

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela

Im PSA-Verlauf seit der RPE haben sich schon zweimal Stillstände und gar ein 
leichter Rückgang ergeben. Ohne eine weitere Messung zur Bestätigung ist zur 
Wirkung von Finasterid noch wenig zu sagen.

Entwarnung kann vorerst nicht gegeben werden, und die Salvage-Bestrahlung
steht nach wie vor im Raum. 

Für das neue Jahr wünsche ich Euch die richtigen Entscheide!
Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Ich melde mich nach weiteren 3 Monaten und neuer Messung Ende März. Wert ist angestiegen auf 0,36. Sein Urologe sagt, weiterhin Finasterid einnehmen. Abwarten. Termin bei ihm ist Anfang Mai. 

Da sich mein Mann eh gegen die Bestrahlung entschieden hatte werden wir weiterhin alle 3 Monate PSA messen und abwarten bis ein PSMA Pet Ct gemacht werden kann. Danach will mein Mann mögliche Metastasen gezielt bestrahlen, oder sonst entfernen lassen falls es machbar sein wird.

Ich habe viel darüber nachgedacht ob er lieber früher und blind hätte bestrahlen lassen sollen. Mit der Zeit bin ich ein wenig gelassen(er) und meine, er muss es selber entscheiden was besser wäre. Ihm geht es nach wie vor so gut wie noch nie, die VZ ist zwar recht schnell aber wieder nicht so wie wir es vor einem Jahr befürchtet hatten. Er meint die Bestrahlung hätte bestimmt weitere NW die sein Leben stark beeinflussen würden. Man weiss es nicht wie er die Bestrahlung verkraften würde-aber jeder Arzt mit dem er sprach sagte, dass sein Harndrang höchstwahrschwinlich stärker sein wird. Und mit den 3 befallenen LK ist die Bestrahlung sowieso fraglich. Auch andere NW sind (wegen seiner Verwachsungen nach der infizierten Lymphozele, seiner starken Neigung zu Blutungen usw.) zu befürchten.

Es ist sein Körper und seine Entscheidung. Ich kann ihn nur unterstützen und hoffen, dass wir noch lange diese therapiefreie Zeit zusammen geniessen können.

Es würde mich sehr interessieren ob es hier einen ähnlichen Fall gäbe (also jemanden mit befallenen LK, der sich gegen die Salvage Bestrahlung entschieden hat)?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Daniela,

bei mir wurden schon vor der Operation bildgebend Lymphknotenmetastasen festgestellt. Ich habe mich nach der Operation ohne tiefschürfende Untersuchungen für eine gezielte Bestrahlung der sichtbaren Metastasen mit CyberKnife entschieden. Dann habe ich diese Bestrahlung wiederholt und damit den PSA Wert auf einem Niveau gehalten, bei dem man derzeit nicht unbedingt Hormontherapie machen muss.

Wenn Dein Mann bereits sichtbare Lymphknotenmetastasen hat, so ist sehr fraglich, was man mit einer IMRT Bestrahlung ausrichtet. In dieser Studie von Henkenberens zeigt sich, dass bei den behandelten Patienten bald neue Metastasen auftraten. Eine IMRT Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege kann man aber nicht wiederholen. Konkret hatten die in der Studie behandelten Patienten im Mittel nach 5,85 Monaten einen deutlichen Anstieg des PSA Wertes und nach 9,60 Monaten neue Metastasen.

Danach würde ich sagen, die oft genannte "kurative Chance" einer IMRT Bestrahlung besteht praktisch nicht, wenn man schon bildgebend Lymphknotenmetastasen sehen kann. Dann würde ich, wie die Ärzte Deines Mannes, auf eine wiederholte CyberKnife Bestrahlung setzen. Auch dabei gibt es eine kleine "kurative Chance", jedenfalls aber eine lange Zeit ohne Hormontherapie.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Georg,

ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Er hatte 3 (von 12) befallene LK (mit Micrometastasen) die bei der RPE (vor knapp 3 Jahren) entfernt worden sind. Nicht jetzt sichtbare LK.

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube ich hatte Dir schon mal geschrieben, dass man nicht eindeutig entscheiden kann ob eine Blindbestrahlung mit IMRT oder später eine gezielte Bestrahlung mit CyberKnife besser sind. Bei jedem PSA Wert überlegst Du wieder neu. Auf Grund der Situation bei Deinem Mann hat man sich meiner Meinung nach richtigerweise gegen eine frühe Bestrahlung mit IMRT entschieden.

Die entnommenen 12 LK waren ja nur eine Stichprobe. Wenn davon 25% befallen waren, so kann man ähnliches für die verbliebenen Lymphknoten vermuten.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Wenn bei der Operation befallene Lymphknoten gefunden wurden, egal wie viele, dann ist das immer eine Indikation zur *adjuvanten Strahlentherapie*, möglichst ergänzt mit einer mittellangen ADT. Das wird sich auch in Anbetracht der neuen Bildgebungsmöglichkeiten wie mpMRT oder PSMA-PET/CT nicht ändern. Will man davon abweichen, muss man das selbst verantworten, irgendwelche Nachrationalisierungen um das Gewissen zu beruhigen können helfen, sind wissenschaftlich/evidenzbasiert aber Unsinn. Das bei der Operation genau der eine, oder die zwei befallenen Lymphknoten entfernt wurden, und es sonst keine mehr gibt, ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, aber natürlich nicht unmöglich. Es soll ja auch Lottogewinner geben.

Eine andere Sache ist der Wunsch des Patienten, der immer zu respektieren ist, egal wie vernünftig oder unvernünftig das erscheinen mag. Es ist ja auch nicht gesagt, dass man, wenn man den evidenzbasierten Weg meidet, man definitiv am PCA versterben wird. Da gibt es auch noch ganz viel Möglichkeiten, therapeutisch wie empirisch.

----------


## Georg_

Man sagt manchmal: zwei Ärzte, drei Meinungen. Die Operation ist drei Jahre her, da ist eine adjuvante Bestrahlung nicht mehr möglich. Abgesehen davon sehe ich, ähnlich wie Trock, die adjuvante Bestrahlung kritisch. Wenn man sich die Nebenwirkungen ansieht, die Daniela's Mann nach der Operation hatte, verstehe ich, dass man eine Bestrahlung vermeiden möchte.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Wenn bei der Operation befallene Lymphknoten gefunden wurden, egal wie viele, dann ist das immer eine Indikation zur *adjuvanten Strahlentherapie*, möglichst ergänzt mit einer mittellangen ADT. Das wird sich auch in Anbetracht der neuen Bildgebungsmöglichkeiten wie mpMRT oder PSMA-PET/CT nicht ändern...


Genau nach diesem Schema habe ich mich therapieren lassen - mit Ausnahme der mittellangen ADT, die wurde in meinem Fall, wegen der PSA-Negativität des Tumors und somit unzuverlässigem Monitoring des PCa's über die PSA-Messung, in eine dauerhafte Version umgewandelt.

Natürlich hätte ich mich mit T3b R1 N1(5/21) L1 V0 Gl. 8(4+4) nach RPE zunächst auch einfach nur für eine abwartende Haltung entscheiden können. Mir war allerdings klar, dass mit 5 befallenen Lymphknoten bei der erweiterten Lymphadenektomie zumindest noch Mikrometastasen außerhalb der Prostataloge verbliebenen waren. Durch längeres Zuwarten gibt man diesen Tumorzellen die Möglichkeit weiter zu wachsen, bis sie schließlich als Metastasen in der Bildgebung sichtbar sind und dann mit einer IMRT auf die Lymphabflusswege nicht mehr unbedingt wirksam bestrahlt werden können. Zudem bedeutet Abwarten auch, den verbliebenen Tumorzellen die Chance zu weiteren Mutationsschritten zu geben, was sich auf die Wirksamkeit späterer Therapien negativ auswirken kann.

Es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, sich mit einer verzögerten Therapie zunächst Nebenwirkungen zu ersparen. Ob man sich dadurch aber auf längere Sicht nicht doch eher ein früheres und schnelleres Fortschreiten des PCa's mit entsprechend heftigen Begleiterscheinungen einhandelt, sei hier mindestens zur Diskussion gestellt.

Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich glaube ich hatte Dir schon mal geschrieben, dass man nicht eindeutig entscheiden kann ob eine Blindbestrahlung mit IMRT oder später eine gezielte Bestrahlung mit CyberKnife besser sind. 
> Georg


Das stimmt erstmal nicht...

----------


## daniela3

Besser kann man nicht sagen-aber möglicherweise gezielt auf die dann sichtbaren Lk und somit mit wenigen Nebenwirkungen verbunden.
Wir hätten uns schon von einem guten Strahlentherapeuten beraten lassen. Aber alle 4Ärzte die mein Mann kontaktiert hatte raten zum abwarten. So hoffe ich, dass wir keinen Fehler machen. Wissen wird man es später.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das stimmt erstmal nicht...


was meint unser Arzt damit!

Liebe Daniela,
ich würde sagen, gehe den Weg, den Ihr beide eingeschlagen habt.
Er ist nicht schlechter . . . .
Du siehst es selber, Ärzte sind nicht allwissend.

Ich würde vorschlagen, macht *jetzt* ein PET/CT.
Auch mit PSA 0.5 wirkt eine Bestrahlung, falls sich etwas in der Loge befindet.
Ich schätze aber immer noch, dass der PSA-Anstieg LK bedingt ist.

Klar, man weiss es nicht.
Versuche Cool zu bleiben.

Du solltest aber wissen, dass, egal, was beim PSMA/PET-CT entdeckt wird, 
ein weiterer Handlungsbedarf besteht.
Dies muss nicht immer gut verlaufen (siehe meine Wenigkeit)
Ich hatte den Sensenmann bereits vor der Tür stehen gesehen.

Mir geht es trotzdem gut.
Immerhin habe ich bereits mit einem GS 7b 5 Jahre überlebt.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela

Nun meld ich mich wieder mal zu Wort, diesmal aus dem Inselspital, Bern,
wo ich grad wieder eine fette Portion Gammastrahlen aus dem Cyberknife
verpasst bekam und noch auf den Arzt warte.

Hätte ich damals eine Salvage-Bestrahlung SRT gemacht, wäre ich am genau
gleichen Ort wie ohne. Denn trotz zwei von zwei positiven Lymphknoten
bei der RPE hatte ich gemäss PSMA-PET von 2012 (Anhang [4] keinen einzigen
weiteren befallenen Lymphknoten im Becken, soweit üblicherweise die
SRT gemacht wird. Diese zweifelsohne einmal vorhandenen Knoten wurden
allesamt wohl durch die frühe ADT abladiert.
Der in [4] gezeigte Knoten lag einiges Oberhalb und gehörte wohl zu einer 
anderen Gruppe, die den ADT-Angriff überlebt hatte. Leider traute damals
niemand so recht dem damals noch neuen PSMA-PET, und so wurde der
Knoten nicht mit Strahlen angegriffen. Damals gab es auch noch kein Cyber-
Knife in der Schweiz, und ich was schon damals polymetastatisch, sodass
die Ablation dieses Knotens wohl nur, aber immerhin, zu einer Verzögerung
geführt hätte.

Das schreib ich nicht, weil ich für Euch Ähnliches befürchte, sondern um
darzustellen, dass es kaum je möglich sein wird, zu wissen, ob man den
richtigen Weg gehe. Denn hinterher weiss man nicht, ob der andere Weg
besser, schlechter oder gleichwertig gewesen wäre.

Ich kann es nicht belegen, aber ich vermute, dass rein statistisch die
SRT einem gewissen, eher geringen Anteil von Patienten zur Heilung verhilft.
Die gezielte SBRT auf im PET gesehene Metastasen kann das eher nicht.

Den Verzicht auf eie SRT halte ich dennoch nicht für grundsätzlich falsch, 
weil damit zwar eine geringe Heilungschance vergeben wird, aber andererseits
keine vorbestrahlten Bereiche im Becken entstehen, in denen weitere RT
nicht mehr möglich sind.

Vertraut also eueren vier Ärzten. Letztlich sind solche Entscheide ohnehin
subjektiv.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke bei der Frage ob nun Bestrahlung auf Verdacht mit IMRT oder gezielte Bestrahlung mit CyberKnife muss man auch die spezielle Situation Deines Mannes bedenken.

Du schreibst: "Er meint die Bestrahlung hätte bestimmt weitere NW die sein Leben stark beeinflussen würden. Man weiss es nicht wie er die Bestrahlung verkraften würde-aber jeder Arzt mit dem er sprach sagte, dass sein Harndrang höchstwahrschwinlich stärker sein wird. Und mit den 3 befallenen LK ist die Bestrahlung sowieso fraglich. Auch andere NW sind (wegen seiner Verwachsungen nach der infizierten Lymphozele, seiner starken Neigung zu Blutungen usw.) zu befürchten." Damit hat er Recht.

Daher raten die Ärzte von einer Bestrahlung der Prostataloge ab. Eine alleinige Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege ohne Prostataloge hat nur sehr geringe Aussichten etwas gegen den Tumor auszurichten, die Risiken von Nebenwirkungen sind wohl höher als dass es etwas nutzt. Außerdem hatte Dein Mann befallene Lymphknoten (pN1), es ist daher wahrscheinlich, dass noch unentdeckte vorhanden sind. Auch aus diesem Grund würde eine Bestrahlung allein der Prostataloge voraussichtlich nicht kurativ sein.

An dieser Situation wird sich durch einen geänderten bzw. erhöhten PSA Wert nichts ändern, es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt den man verpassen könnte. Daher ist auch hinsichtlich eines PSMA PET/CTs keine Eile geboten. Es ist besser dies bei einem höheren PSA Wert zu machen, wenn man auch fast alle Tumorherde feststellen kann. Wenn dann allerdings ein Rezidiv in der Prostataloge sichtbar wird, weiß man aber nach wie vor nicht, wie man dies behandeln soll.

Falls überlegt wird in Zukunft eine Hormontherapie zu machen, so kann man, wenn man die Nerven hat, bis zu einem PSA Wert von 10 ng/ml warten und dann beginnen. Dieser Wert wird aber durch die Wirkung des Finasterid so schnell nicht erreicht werden. Ich würde allerdings auf Dutasterid umsteigen, das soll in einigen Fällen etwas besser wirken.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Danke euch für die Meinungen. Wir sehen wass das nächste Gespräch Anfang Mai ergibt. 

Momentan geniessen wir die therapiefreie Zeit sehr, vielleicht auch ein wenig bewusster als ohne die Diagnose. Worüber ich oft nachdenke (und im Netz keine Auskunft darüber fand) ist, ob die Grösse der Prostata und auch des Tumors relevant für die Aggressivität ist. Die Prostata war ziemlich klein, ich glaube 10-15 Gramm, Tumorvolumen 2,38 Ml. Vor Op 5,3 PSA. Keine Lymp oder Hämangioinvasion und 3 befallene LK. Seltsam. Der Tumor müsste wohl viel früher metastasiert haben. Zum Zeitpunkt wo noch kaum auffällige PSA Werte vorlagen. Der PSA fing erst nach dem Herzinfarkt an zu steigen, also vor 5 Jahren. Und dann haben wir sofort gehandelt; nur auf eigene Initiative MRT gemacht usw..der erste Urologe meinte damals, alkes vollkommen normale Psa Werte. Das wäre normal in dem Alter. Er hatte auch im US eine 27gramm Prostata gemessen, also das doppelte der tatsächlichen Grösse.

Es ist schon merkwürdig. Wie Konrad irgendwannmal treffend schrieb: nichts genaues weiss man nicht...

----------


## daniela3

Melde mich wieder nach dem Urologen Besuch. Es bleibt dabei weiterhin PSA zu messen, Finasterid einzunehmen und abzuwarten. Allerdings sind wir langsam dabei eine Klinik zu suchen wo ein gutes PSMA Pet/Ct Bild bei tiefen Psa Wert gemacht wird. Wir warten bis Herbst, da könnte der Wert 0,7 erreichen.
Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben wo ihr zufrieden seid (moderne Geräte oä) mit einem Psma Pet/Ct Bild?

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

Heidelberg wird wohl die erste Adresse sein.
Ich war allerdings auch mit Kiel zufrieden.
Die hatten nicht so viel entdeckt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Du weißt aber auch, dass es bei einem PSA-Wert von 0.7 etwas schwieriger wird, die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen? Zumindest sagen es die Ärzte (bis 0.5).
Ich bin da anderer Meinung, aber egal.
Ich vermute, es wird ein Lymphknoten entdeckt, der dann behandelt werden kann.

Was macht Dein Futter?
Es sah/ sieht so lecker aus, aber meinst du wirklich, das es gegen Krebs hilft?
Dein armer Mann.
Ich haue mir gerade ein paar schone Holzfäller-Steaks auf dem Grill. Schön mager, aber mit Fettschwarte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Danach 2 schöne Biere.
Ich liebe das Leben!

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Es wird nicht beabsichtigt die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen; wir warten erstmal das Bild ab und wenn bestrahlen dann nur gezielt mit Cyberknife oder wenn es soweit ist-bei Beschwerden oder schnelleren PSA Anstieg ADT einleiten. Wir haben Vertrauen zu unserem Prof und hoffen, nicht den Zeitpunkt zu verpassen.

Das Futter schmeckt nach wie vor :L&auml;cheln: ) 

Und obs gegen Krebs hilft ist uns egal. Es ist gesund, es schmeckt uns, und das zählt. 

Auch wir leben das Leben!

LG an euch zwei!

----------


## Hartmut S

Na ja, liebe Daniela,

den Termin habt Ihr ja schon (fast) verpasst.
Nicht schlimm, denn du kennst meine Meinung.
(Es wird ein Lymphknoten sein).

Aber . . . .
Alle gut, liebe Daniela.
Hauptsache es schmeckt.

Der Hartmut kann manchmal blöde sein.
Gut, dass Brigitte es anders sieht, als ich.
Ihr könnt Euch die  Hände reichen.

Ich bleibe dabei: Armer Mann, weil es auf keinen Fall schmecken wird, so wie ich es kenne.
Was versuchst du nun zu konvertieren?
Die Lebensmittel, - Wenig Salz, wenig Zucker, gar kein Fett mehr . . . .?
Oh je, dann lebe ich vielleicht noch etwas länger.. . . . 

Nein, liebe Daniela, es wird nichts bringen.
Entweder man lebt gleich gesund, oder auch nicht.

Es gibt darüber keine Studien, weil man es vor 30 Jahren versäumt hat.




Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es wird nicht beabsichtigt die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen; wir warten erstmal das Bild ab und wenn bestrahlen dann nur gezielt mit Cyberknife oder wenn es soweit ist-bei Beschwerden oder schnelleren PSA Anstieg ADT einleiten. Wir haben Vertrauen zu unserem Prof und hoffen, nicht den Zeitpunkt zu verpassen.


Was genau ist die Idee vom Cyberknife? Einen einzigen LK zu bestrahlen, der eventuell im PSMA leuchten wird?
Das halte ich für keine gute Idee. Der nächste LK wird nebendran in einigen Monaten dann wieder leuchten.

Ich plädiere weiterhin dafür, jetzt zu bestrahlen. Was ich nicht genaue dem Profil entnehmen konnte ist, wieviele LK befallen waren und wieviele insgesamt entfernt wurden.

----------


## daniela3

Wir haben lange genug überlegt, mit vielen Ärzten gesprochen und alle, die die Krankengeschichte meines Mannes kennen sind gegen eine Logen/Lymphabflusswege Bestrahlung. 

Schade, dass man Sie nicht per PN erreichen kann, Herr Dr. Schmidt um Ihnen einige Details die ich hier nicht preisgeben möchte zu erläutern.

Das ganze ist ein V_abanquespiel__....niemand weiss vorher welche die richtige Entscheidung ist. Und es gibt viele unterschiedliche Meinungen, leider. Mein Mann muss selber wissen, was er will bzw. nicht will. Ich kann ihn nur unterstützen und helfen so gut ich kann._

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Argumentation nicht, da ich nicht die genauen Daten kenne.

Die PN Funktion habe ich deaktiviert, da ich >10 PN pro Tag teilweise bekommen hatte. Das war einfach nicht machbar.

Der Grund zur Empfehlung für die Bestrahlung ist diese Studie:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25245445

----------


## daniela3

Danke Herr Dr. Schmidt für die Studie. Wir haben es interessiert gelesen. Natürlich sind wir hin und hergerissen. Vor allem ich habe immer wieder Bedenken ob die Entscheidung so richtig ist. Aber sowohl bei der Biopsie mit schwerer Nachblutung als auch bei der nach der RPE infizierten Lymphozele mit Sepsis (wo das erste und zweite Atb auch nicht greifen wollte) verstehe ich schon meinen Mann dass er grosse Bedenken hat und das Risiko der NW nicht eingehen will. Er neigt auch sonst zu Blutungen und hat nach der wochenlang laufender Lymphozele bestimmt Verwachsungen im Bauchraum. Sein Harndrang hat sich nach zig Jahren mit der Op deutlich gebessert und ihm geht es jetzt sehr gut.
Er hatte vor 3 Jahren lange mit Hr.Prof Böcking telefoniert, weil damals der LK Befall dem Operateur (Prof.Huland) und auch dem Pathologen (Prof.Sauter) seltsam vorkam. Vor Op Psa war nicht sonderlich hoch (etwas über 5), Tumor war klein, in der Prostata und es gab keine Lymph oder Hämangioinvasion. Kein R1. Die spätere Dna Untersuchung ergab keinen aggressiven Krebs und auf Prof.Böcking sagte ihm ausfrücklich, dass er sich keine Sorgen machen braucht. Und sollte der PSA irgendwann auch ansteigen, nichts unternehmen. Keine Bestrahlung oder HT...

Und dann beginnt bereits knapp ein Jahr nach der Op der langsame Anstieg und das zittern geht wieder los...der ganze Ablauf spricht schon irgendwie für weitere befallene LK. Nur ob doch noch ein Lokalrezidiv vorhanden ist? Wir wissen es nicht. Vielleicht hilft uns mal ein gut lesbares Bild?

Danke Ihnen trotzdem für die Empfehlung.
Ich kann verstehen, dass Es viele Anfragen an Sie gab und Sie deshalb die PN Funktion deaktiviert haben. Man bekommt nicht so leicht die Chance sich sonst mit einem engagierten Strahlentherspeuten auszutauschen. Umsomehr schätze ich dass sie sich die Zeit für die Betroffenen nehmen.

----------


## daniela3

Es waren 3 Lk von 12 entnommenen befallen. Mein Mann ist schlank, daher angeblich nicht mehr...

----------


## LowRoad

Daniela,
das alte Dilemma, man muss sich selbst entscheiden. Momentan gibt es hier im Forum eine relativ starke Strömung hin zu eher gezielten Therapien bei Rezidiven, auch wenn damit kurative Optionen verschenkt werden. Georg, als starker Promoter dieser Strömung, ist der Meinung, dass bei befallen Lymphknoten, Heilung sowieso nicht mehr möglich ist. Dann könnte diese Überlegung natürlich Sinn machen. Bei postoperativ ≥3 befallen Lymphknoten kann das schon sehr gut möglich sein. Es wird aber auch immer Männer geben, die mit einer frühen Logen- + Beckenbestrahlung geheilt würden, d.h. lebenslang frei von weiteren Therapien – ein Riesenvorteil. Ich würde die Chance, wenn sie auch noch so klein wäre, nicht leichtfertig zurückweisen.

Ansonsten muss ich hier mal ausnahmsweise Herrn _"Schmidt"_ zustimmen, das PET wird sehr selten wirklich alle befallenen Metastasen zeigen, sondern nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Gezielte Bestrahlung kann die Spitzen kappen, aber das Unkraut kommt immer wieder durch, das ist so seine Art – wenn ich hier mal eine Analogie aus dem Gartenbereich bemühen darf.

Ihr habt Euch nun für die palliative Versorgung entschieden, das muss nicht schlecht sein. Dauerhaftes Rumgrübeln mindert aber schon die Lebensqualität!

----------


## daniela3

Ich weiss, Andi...ich weiss...ich bin die, die „rumgrübelt“. Und ich versuche es mit meinem Mann nicht zu kommunizieren. Ich bin mir sicher, er weiss es genau. 
Danke dir!

----------


## Georg_

> Dauerhaftes Rumgrübeln mindert aber schon die Lebensqualität


Da will ich LowRoad zustimmen! Bei jedem neuen PSA Wert stellt Daniela erneut die Frage, ob nicht eine Salvage-Bestrahlung mit IMRT angezeigt wäre. Prof. Huland und andere Koryphäen haben im speziellen Fall ihres Mannes davon abgeraten, nachdem sie die Befunde kennen. Was sollen wir denn hier im Forum dagegen sagen? Ihr Mann vertraut zurecht diesen Ärzten, warum sollen wir versuchen, ihn von etwas anderem zu überzeugen? 

@LowRoad: ich denke eine kombinierte Logen- und Lymphabflusswege-Bestrahlung mit IMRT hat ein relativ hohes Risiko von Nebenwirkungen. Der von mir konsultierte Strahlentherapeut hat sie deshalb abgelehnt. Die kurative Chance ist dagegen, wie Du schreibst, sehr klein. Der Patient muss eben abwägen, ob er mindestens 10 bis 15 Jahre ohne die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung leben will oder eine sehr kleine Chance auf Heilung wählt. 

Ich glaube auch die kleine Chance auf Heilung wäre bei einer gezielten Bestrahlung der Metastasen praktisch genau so groß, sie bestände darin, dass diese Metastasen die einzigen sind. Soll vorkommen. Die gezielte Bestrahlung von Lymphknoten mit SBRT hat in aller Regel keine Nebenwirkungen. Außerdem kann man sie mehrfach wiederholen, um weiteres Unkraut zu entfernen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

besteht denn bei Euch nicht die Möglichkeit jetzt schon (unter PSA 0.5) ein PET  zu machen?
Die Geräte und Röntgenologen sind doch bereits besser geworden.
Könnte da nicht bei diesem Wert etwas in der Prostata-Loge entdeckt werden?
Ich glaube man spricht von 30-50 %
Ein L-Knoten würde aber wohl vielleicht eher entdeckt werden (?).

Wie auch immer Ihr Euch entscheidet.
Wäre etwas Unentdecktes in der Loge, ist die letzte Chance der Heilung vertan.
Wären es ein oder 2 L-Knoten, die entdeckt werden,  so geht die ganze Therapie von vorne los.
Operation oder/und Bestrahlung, mit mäßigem Erfolg.
So ist es zumindest bei mir gewesen.

Wenn ihr nichts macht, so könnt ihr wenigstens noch 1 Jahr in guter Lebensqualität leben.
So weit ich weiß, funktioniert ja auch noch das Sexualleben.
Es sind alles wichtige Faktoren, die zu bedenken sind, denn NW werden wohl nach einer Therapie nicht ausbleiben, zumal Dein Mann ja nicht die besten Erfahrungen damit hatte.

Eine sehr schwierige Entscheidung!
Meine Prostata-Loge ist sauber.
Ich hatte damals fast alles richtig gemacht (keine Bestrahlung der Loge).
Immerhin hatte ich nach RPE 4 schöne Jahre.

Eine Entscheidungshilfe von mir ist es nun leider nicht.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich hätte jetzt bestrahlt. Das ist ein guter Zeitpunkt. Bei 3 von 12 LK dann natürlich inkl. Lymphabflussgebiet.

Nebenwirkungen gibt's aber es gibt auch die Chance auf dauerhafte Heilung. Wenn die Koryphäen meinen, man sollte nichts machen selbst wenn der PSA steigt, dann sollte man bitte auch aufhören den PSA zu messen. Wenn man sich ohnehin dafür entschieden hat, nichts zu machen, muss man auch den Wert nicht kennen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich hatte damals fast alles richtig gemacht (keine Bestrahlung der Loge)...


Naja Hartmut,
das kann man auch anders sehen! Man hätte natürlich auch (blind) die Loge + die Lymphbahnen bestrahlen können, incl. einer kurzzeit ADT. Dann wärst Du heute _vielleicht_ "geheilt", d.h. frei von weiteren Therapieerfordernissen PCA betreffend. Es war Deine Entscheidung, und natürlich wünsche ich Dir noch viel mehr gute Jahre!

----------


## daniela3

Es stimmt so nicht dass die Ärzte zunichts tun raten. Sie raten zum abwarten und dann zu einer anderer, gezielten Behandlung als zu blinder Bestrahlung. Nur der Prof.Böcking meinte, weil es sich um einen total harmlosen Krebs handele sollte man sich nicht verrückt machen lassen und nicht bei PSA Anstieg blind bestrahlen oder gleich Hormontherapie anzufangen. Das sagte er uns sofort nachdem er untersucht hatte, zum Zeitpunkt PSA 0,00. Er hatte 44 Schnittpräparate, 45 Parafinblöcke zugesandt bekommen, diese gründlichst untersucht-weil auch er es seltsam fand dass dieser Krebs metastasiert hatte. Er hatte vorher auch die Biopsie Proben untersucht. Er fand bis auf einige wenige peritertaploide DNA Verteilung in allen Proben peridiploide DNA Verteilung Malignitätsgrad 1, und vereinzelt 1-2.

----------


## LowRoad

Daniela,
Prof. Böcking, einer der letzten Tapferen, die die DNA Zytometrie hochhalten, ist auch eher gegen jedwede Anwendung der ADT, speziell begleitend zur Bestrahlung - trotz solider Evidenz. Auch konnte er bisher nicht zeigen, dass die DNA Zytometrie überhaupt zur Stratefizierung beim PCA taugt. Die vom BPS gesponsorte DNA ProKo-Studie, hat auch immer noch keine Ergebnisse veröffentlicht. Wenn ich danach frage, dauert es nur noch ganz kurz - seit Jahren  :L&auml;cheln: . Für Euren Fall gäbe es Biomarker, den würde ich mehr vertrauen, beispielsweise  _Decipher_®

Und zudem was Ärzte raten, das ist so eine Sache... Wenn ich ihnen klar signalisiere, dass ich Nebenwirkungen fürchte wird die Empfehlung anders aussehen, als wenn ich Kampfbereitschaft melde. Weiterhin haben Patienten oft auch ein selektives Gehör. Sagt der Arzt beispielsweise: _'man könnte Operieren, oder abwarten'_, dann verkündet der eher gegen Operation eingestellte Patient: _'der Arzt meint, ich kann abwarten'_. Welche Konsequenzen die jeweilige Taktik bedeutet, wird nicht weiter hinterfragt. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass das bei Euch so ist, aber ich erfahre es in Gesprächen oft, dass man sich die Welt gerne so macht, wie sie einem gefällt - ein bisschen Pipi Langstrumpf ist halt in jedem von uns.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nur der Prof. ... meinte, weil es sich um einen total harmlosen Krebs handele 
> sollte man sich nicht verrückt machen lassen ... 
> gründlichst untersucht-weil auch er es seltsam fand dass dieser Krebs metastasiert hatte. 
> Er fand bis auf einige wenige peritertaploide DNA Verteilung in allen Proben peridiploide 
> DNA Verteilung Malignitätsgrad 1, und vereinzelt 1-2.


Dieser Pathologe soll seine pathologischen Untersuchungen machen.
Von einem Krebs als "total harmlos" zu sprechen, der schon metastasiert,
wäre eine üble Fehlleistung, die ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann.

All diese Zelluntersuchungen hinterher sind weitestgehend überflüssig, wenn man mal 
eine Metastasierung festgestellt hat und eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit. Damit kann man
Prognosen machen, und die Ploidie oder GG der Krebszellen interessiert kaum mehr:
Ein x-ploider Zellstamm mit einer VZ von zwei Jahren ist nun mal deutlich weniger
gefährlich als ein diploider Stamm mit einer VZ von 2.4 Monaten:

Der eine wächst in zehn Jahren auf das 32-fache, der andere auf das zig-milliardenfache
bzw, in zwei Jahren auf das doppelte bzw. das tausendfache.
Euer Krebs mit seiner VZ von etwa einem halben Jahr erreicht in zwei Jahren das
achtfache, was ja vertretbar erscheint, in zehn Jahren wäre es dann aber das
millionenfache! 
Das ist nicht "total harmlos"!


Konrad

----------


## daniela3

> Daniela,
> Prof. Böcking, einer der letzten Tapferen, die die DNA Zytometrie hochhalten, ist auch eher gegen jedwede Anwendung der ADT, speziell begleitend zur Bestrahlung - trotz solider Evidenz. Auch konnte er bisher nicht zeigen, dass die DNA Zytometrie überhaupt zur Stratefizierung beim PCA taugt. Die vom BPS gesponsorte DNA ProKo-Studie, hat auch immer noch keine Ergebnisse veröffentlicht. Wenn ich danach frage, dauert es nur noch ganz kurz - seit Jahren . Für Euren Fall gäbe es Biomarker, den würde ich mehr vertrauen, beispielsweise  _Decipher_®
> 
> Und zudem was Ärzte raten, das ist so eine Sache... Wenn ich ihnen klar signalisiere, dass ich Nebenwirkungen fürchte wird die Empfehlung anders aussehen, als wenn ich Kampfbereitschaft melde. Weiterhin haben Patienten oft auch ein selektives Gehör. Sagt der Arzt beispielsweise: _'man könnte Operieren, oder abwarten'_, dann verkündet der eher gegen Operation eingestellte Patient: _'der Arzt meint, ich kann abwarten'_. Welche Konsequenzen die jeweilige Taktik bedeutet, wird nicht weiter hinterfragt. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass das bei Euch so ist, aber ich erfahre es in Gesprächen oft, dass man sich die Welt gerne so macht, wie sie einem gefällt - ein bisschen Pipi Langstrumpf ist halt in jedem von uns.


den Biomarker schaue ich mir an, danke Andi!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es stimmt so nicht dass die Ärzte zu“nichts tun“ raten. Sie raten zum abwarten und dann zu einer anderer, gezielten Behandlung als zu blinder Bestrahlung. Nur der Prof.Böcking meinte, weil es sich um einen total harmlosen Krebs handele sollte man sich nicht verrückt machen lassen und nicht bei PSA Anstieg blind bestrahlen oder gleich Hormontherapie anzufangen. Das sagte er uns sofort nachdem er untersucht hatte, zum Zeitpunkt PSA 0,00. Er hatte 44 Schnittpräparate, 45 Parafinblöcke zugesandt bekommen, diese gründlichst untersucht-weil auch er es seltsam fand dass dieser Krebs metastasiert hatte. Er hatte vorher auch die Biopsie Proben untersucht. Er fand bis auf einige wenige peritertaploide DNA Verteilung in allen Proben peridiploide DNA Verteilung Malignitätsgrad 1, und vereinzelt 1-2.


Dann habe ich sie falsch verstanden. Sie schrieben ja:
_Die spätere Dna Untersuchung ergab keinen aggressiven Krebs und auf Prof.Böcking sagte ihm ausfrücklich, dass er sich keine Sorgen machen braucht. Und sollte der PSA irgendwann auch ansteigen, nichts unternehmen. Keine Bestrahlung oder HT...
_

Die Bestrahlung ist nicht "blind". Man weiss sehr wohl, wo man bestrahlt. Man kann bloss den Krebs nicht sehen, weil er noch so klein ist. Daher bestrahlt man dort, wo man ihn am ehesten erwartet.
Das Problem ist und bleibt, dass alle "nicht-blinde" Bestrahlungen, d.h. Bestrahlungen wenn der Krebs bereits wieder sichtbar ist, deutlich weniger effektiv sind.

----------


## daniela3

Mein Mann hat sich lange mit einem Strahlentherspeuten unterhalten und auch der meinte (wie die anderen Ärzte) doch lieber abwarten bis knapp unter PSA 1 und falls man was sieht gezielt LK bestrahlen. Sie gehen alle vor Verwachsungen in seinem Bauchraum aus; und wahrscheinlich weiteren befallenen LK. Auch würde sein Harndrang wohl stärker...

----------


## daniela3

Den Biomarker habe ich gegoogelt, Andi. Leider habe ich  nicht finden können wo man in D so einen Test machen lassen könnte.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela
Mit so'nen Biomarker ist es dasselbe, wie mit der Zytometrie und weiteren 
Zusatzuntersuchungen:

Die wichtigste Fragestellung ist, wie aggressiv der Krebs sei.
Die wird nicht beantwortet durch diese teuren Spielereien.
Böcking hat ja -nach deiner Darstellung- gar einen kapitalen Bock geschossen!

Die Antwort habt ihr aber bereits tabellarisch und grafisch aufbereitet in 
Myrostate.eu. Lässt man den Finasterid-Effekt (vorübergehender Stillstand
des PSA-Verlaufes bei 0.25ng/ml) weg, verdoppelt sich der Krebs etwa
alle fünf Monate. Das heisst, dass er in zehn Verdoppelungszyklen, also in 
vier Jahren, von jetzt 0.36ng/ml auf etwa 360ng/ml angestiegen sein wird.

Jetzt besteht eine letzte Heilungschance mit der Bestrahlung von Loge und
Lymphabflusswegen. Die ist nicht gerade hoch. Euere Ärzte scheinen sie
unisono so tief einzuschätzen und mit den vermuteten 'Verwachsungen'
irgendwie aufzurechnen, dass sie lieber erst mal PET gucken um dann 
vielleicht etwas zu finden, was man behandeln könnte. Aber heilen kann 
man deinen Mann mit teuren Cyberknife-Pflästerchen sicher micht mehr.
(Ich hab 2012 eines der ersten PSMA-PET überhaupt gemacht. Das waren
eindrückliche Bilder (Anhang[4]), aber die Konsequenz war ADT. 
Die Forenärzte hatten das damals so bestätigt.)

Gewiss, mit Bestrahlen der besonders dicken Knoten gewinnt man Zeit, 
bis halt die kleineren Knoten auch besonders dick geworden sind.
Einfacher gewinnt man diese Zeit mit einer Androgendeprivation. 
Ein späterer Beginn schiebt aber das Ende der Wirksamkeit der ADT nicht 
auf, denn die resistenten Zellstämme sind meist schon längst unterwegs.

Hinterher, wenn sonst nichts mehr hilft, kommt die Zeit, in der Einzel-
Bestrahlungen zu Linderung und vielleicht auch Zeitgewinn wichtig sind.


Versteh das bitte als Auslegeordnung und Denkanstoss, 
nicht als Empfehlung für Irgendwas.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

> Ein späterer Beginn schiebt aber das Ende der Wirksamkeit der ADT nicht auf


Ich hoffe doch. Man geht von zwei Mechanismen der Resistenz gegen ADT aus, einmal waren resistente Zellen vor der ADT schon verhanden und wachsen trotz ADT weiter. Aber die nicht-resistenten Zellen mutieren während der ADT weiter und mutieren durch den Selektionsdruck zu resistenten Zellen. Diesen zweiten Mechanismus hätte man ohne ADT nicht. 
Außerdem werden durch die Bestrahlung auch resistente Zellen zerstört. Dies führt dann zu einer längeren Wirksamkeit der ADT, teilweise zu einem erkennbaren Rückgang der Resistenz bei bereits resistenten Patienten.

Dies sind Erklärungen, die man in verschiedenen Veröffentlichungen lesen kann. Man kann die Zellen aber nicht genau dabei beobachten um diese Erklärungen zu überprüfen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Naja Hartmut,
> das kann man auch anders sehen! Man hätte natürlich auch (blind) die Loge + die Lymphbahnen bestrahlen können, incl. einer kurzzeit ADT. Dann wärst Du heute _vielleicht_ "geheilt", d.h. frei von weiteren Therapieerfordernissen PCA betreffend. Es war Deine Entscheidung, und natürlich wünsche ich Dir noch viel mehr gute Jahr


Na ja, lieber Andreas,
die befallenen  Lymphknoten waren ja bereits vorhanden, und die Loge war sauber.
Nun gucken wir mal, ob sich der Verdacht überhaupt bestätigt.

Lieber Georg, das höre ich gerne, was du zuvor geschrieben hast.
LowRoad wird sich bestimmt mit einem Gegenargument melden.
Gut, dass es hier ein Diskussions- und nicht nur ein Beratungsforum ist.

Liebe Daniela, ich halte mich nun einmal zurück.
Du siehst, bei mir klappt auch nicht alles, wie wir uns es vorgestellt hatten.
Arme Brigitte. Sie tut immer so, als ob.
Ich denke sie macht sich um mich so ihre Gedanken . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Aber die nicht-resistenten Zellen mutieren während der ADT weiter und mutieren durch den 
> Selektionsdruck zu resistenten Zellen. Diesen zweiten Mechanismus hätte man ohne ADT nicht. 
> 
> Außerdem werden durch die Bestrahlung auch resistente Zellen zerstört.


Georg,
Nicht-ADT-resistente Zellen teilen sich nicht während der ADT, also mutieren sie auch nicht.
Von der Bestrahlung werden sowohl resistente als auch nicht-resistente Zellen zerstört, das 
macht also keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf die ADT. 
Die nach Bestrahlung verbliebenen resistenten Zellen teilen sich ohnehin, mit oder ohne ADT. 
Ob man also die ADT "früh" beginne oder "spät", es werden immer die resistenten Zellen
verbleiben, während die nicht-resistenten während der ADT stillhalten oder abladiert werden.
(Unter "Früh" verstehe ich bei Wiederanstieg des PSA nach Primärtherapie, wie ich das
erlebt hatte, "spät" erst nach weiterem Anstieg nach Sekundärtherapie(n), wie Hartmut 
und Daniela das wohl planen. Dazwischen läge die adjuvante ADT zur Salvage-Therapie,
wie sie Strahlenarzt Danel Schmidt empfiehlt.)

Setzt man mutig oder tollkühn die ADT nach sechs oder neun Monaten ab, wachsen jene
Zellen wieder weiter, die auf Testosteron reagieren, sofern sie nicht bereits abladiert sind. 
Deswegen hatte ich nach 9 Monaten ADT keine parailliakalen Metastasen mehr, sondern 
nur weiter oben gelegene paraaortale, die dem ADT-Angriff besser widerstanden hatten. 
Dort und noch weiter oben retrocrural und am Schlüsselbein fanden sich dann auch die 
ADT-resistenten Zellstämme, mit denen ich mich heute herumschlagen muss.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

es bleiben trotz Hormontherapie genug Zellen, die sich noch teilen und mutieren. Hier ein Bild von den zwei Wegen, durch die sich die Kastrationsresistenz bilden soll:


Die "AR negative cells" sind die schon vor Beginn der ADT resistenten Zellen und der Zweig "Adaptation" beschreibt die Mutation der nicht-resistenten Zellen, die dadurch u.a. eine erhöhte Anzahl Androgen-Rezeptoren gebildet haben und daher sehr Androgen sensitiv sind.

Hier einige Studien/Artikel die die Mutation als Mechanismus der Kastrationsresistenz beschreiben:
Pathophysiology of a hormone-resistant prostate tumour (daraus das Bild)
Adaptation versus selection as the mechanism responsible for the relapse of prostatic cancer to ADT
Androgen deprivation induces selective outgrowth of aggressive hormone-refractory prostate cancer clones 
Evidence for Clonal Outgrowth of Androgen-independent Prostate Cancer Cells from Androgen-dependent Tumors 
through a Two-Step Process

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Georg,
Zellen, die unter ADT fähig sind, sich zu adaptieren, sind offensichtlich resistent,
denn sonst könnten sie ja nicht auf den Androgenentzug wie auch immer reagieren.
Dass es nicht verschiedene Pfade der Resistenz gebe, hab ich nie behauptet.

Trotzdem Danke für die Informationen zu diesem Fragenkomplex.
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ans Forum,

der heutige PSA Wert beträgt 0,58. Am 17.09 hat mein Mann einen Termin zur PSMA/Pet Ct und wird das Bild machen lassen. Ich hätte viellleicht noch weiter abgewartet-aber da der Termin schon feststeht geht er hin. Danach berichte ich.

----------


## Frau40

Liebe Daniela, ich drücke die Daumen. Die "Profis" werden sich bestimmt zu Wort melden. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich hätte viellleicht noch weiter abgewartet-aber da der Termin schon feststeht geht er hin.


Der Zeitpunkt ist nicht so schlecht. Diese Studie Full JNM article_PSMA PET Impacts Radiotherapy Planning.pdf
sagt, das von 270 Patienten mit Median-PSA 0,44  49% ein positives Ergebnis hatten, davon wiederum bei 39% Stellen gefunden wurden, die bei der vorgesehenen Salvagebestrahlung nicht bestrahlt worden wären, das PSMA PET CT also direkt therapeutische Konsequenzen gehabt hätte.
Es gibt noch Unterscheidungen nach Gleason, PSA-Wert, und N0/N1-Status; gefühlsmäßig deuten die Zahlen darauf hin, dass bei deinem Mann eher 60% als 49% Wahrscheinlichkeit sichtbare Metastasen im PET/CT besteht.
Dein Mann hat nicht die Zeit, auf die in der Studie dringend empfohlene randomisierte prospektive Studie zu warten.

----------


## tritus59

Liebe Daniela,
Ich lese mit Interesse eure Geschichte, weil sie einige Parallelen hat mit meiner Geschichte.
Bei mir wurde gestern eine PSMA Pet bei PSA 0.09 ng/mL gemacht (Chance was zu sehen bei ca. 20% gemäss meiner Strahlentherapeutin).
Der Grund war wohl einfach der, vor meiner jetzt schon in Kürze geplanten adjuvanten Bestrahlung nichts zu verpassen, was jetzt schon bildlich sichtbar ist. Weitere Ausführungen anderswo dann.

Ich vermute, ihr schwankt wohl immer noch zwischen einer IMRT der Lymphabflusswege (mit oder ohne P-Loge) und einer späteren gezielten Bestrahlung auftretender Metastasen.
Von kompetentem ärztlichem Rat habt ihr wohl genügend, wie ich Deinen bisherigen Beiträge entnehme.


Nur noch zwei Gedankenanstösse: 
a) Wenn eine IMRT wie oben beschrieben immer noch eine Option sein sollte (vielleicht kannst Du mich aufklären, warum denn ev. Vernarbungen im Bauchraum vor Jahren da jetzt noch nachteilig sein sollten ?).
b) Wenn ihr eh nur nach sichtbaren Metastasen Ausschau halten wolltet, dann könnte man sicherlich auch noch länger warten. 

Bei Variante a) besteht m.E. die Chance, dass keine weiteren Therapien mehr folgen müssen (aber ev. mehr Nebenwirkungen eintreten können)
Bei Variante b) besteht das Risiko, dass bald schon weitere Metastasen wieder bestrahlt werden müssen

So wie ich euch kenne, erzähle ich da aber auch nichts Neues.
Viel Erfolg bei der Wahl der Therapie und alles Gute !

Tritus

----------


## daniela3

Danke euch für die Komentare! Wir werden sehen ob wir was sehen :L&auml;cheln: . In einem Monat wissen wir mehr sodass ich weiter  berichten kann.

----------


## daniela3

Sitzen bei der Nuklearmedizin und warten. Die Substanz im Fläschen die meinem Mann gespritzt werden soll ist dem Fahrer kaputtgegangen. Ist noch nie passiert in 10 Jahren, sagt der Arzt. Und so war es jedesmal seit der Diagnose; jedesmal ist irgendwas passiert was aus der Reihe war.

Wir sitzen hier und warten ob die heute noch eine neue herstellen können...sind 180 Km hergefahren.

----------


## SeppS58

Liebe Daniela,
Ihr zieht das Pech aber auch an.

Aber nach sieben Jahre Dürre, kommen dann aber sieben fette Jahre.
(Oder war das umgekehrt)

Haltet durch!

----------


## daniela3

Heute nicht mehr, morgen um 15.30 wiederkommen.

----------


## dreispitz

> Heute nicht mehr, morgen um 15.30 wiederkommen.


Am Ort kurzfristig übernachten geht nicht?

----------


## Hartmut S

> (Oder war das umgekehrt)


Nein, lieber Sepp,
es ist so, wie du es schreibst.

Liebe Daniela, es ist zwar schlimm, aber nicht dramatisch.
Wenn es heute nicht mehr klappt, werdet Ihr in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal den Termin bekommen.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

Nachtrag: Gerade gelesen.
Alles Gute für Euch!

----------


## daniela3

Haben wir schon Hartmut für morgen bekommen...und nein-übernachten geht nicht...

Der Arzt sprach von einer Contaminierung, ich hoffe dem Fahrer passierte nichts?!

Irgendwie kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen dass so etwas möglich ist. Wieso ist so eine gefährliche Substanz nicht in einem Gefäss drin, was nicht kaputtgehen kann-weiss vielleicht  jemand mehr? Ob sich Herr Dr. DS dazu äussern kann?

----------


## uwes2403

Vielleicht ist auch das Radiopharmakon kontaminiert...verunreinigt....nicht der Fahrer.
Wie das passieren kann erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Bei meiner PSMA PET war die Spritze in einem Bleikästchen und würde erst unmittelbar vor Verabreichung dort herausgenommen. Vielleicht eine Ausrede, weil etwas anderes schiefgegangen ist....

----------


## daniela3

Das könnte natürlich auch sein....

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Daniela,
Nein, um den Fahrer brauchst Du Dir wirklich keine Sorgen zu machen, wenn ihm dies nicht täglich passiert. Wir kriegen dieses Zeugs ja ganz in die Vene gespritzt und leben auch noch mehr oder weniger gut.
Aber wenn das Fläschchen kaputt gegangen oder ausgelaufen ist und das ganze nicht sorgfältig eingepackt wurde, muss natürlich geputzt (dekontaminiert) oder mehrere Stunden gewartet werden. Mit einer Halbwertszeit des radioaktiven Galliums von gut einer Stunde ist eigentlich nach wenigen Stunden wieder eine (auch für Kinder) ungefährliche Strahlung erreicht.

Also Geduld und nicht ärgern.

Tritus

----------


## daniela3

Danke Tritus für die Aufklärung. So ähnlich sagte das der Arzt, dass mehrere Std.gewartet werden muss...und wir ärgern uns nicht. Nur es ist schon wie verhext dass jedesmal was ist...

----------


## MartinWK

Es gibt weder Hexen (alle spätestens im 18. Jahrhundert ausgerottet) noch Zauberer im weißen Kittel ("Chefärzte"). Es gibt auch keine Verschwörung gegen einen bestimmten PCa-Kranken. Auf keinen Fall das rationale Urteilsvermögen durch solche Zufälle irritieren lassen!

----------


## daniela3

Das Hoffe ich doch :L&auml;cheln: ...aber wenn die Pathologie die Resektate erst nach 3 Monaten findet und zu Zweitbegutachtung schickt, da sie nicht auffindbar waren, jetzt diese Sache, wenn nach der Biopsie Notfallaufnahme nachts wegen akuter schwerer Blutung und dann kein Platz frei sodass man auf der Handchirurgie abgelegt wird, dorthin kein Arzt hinkommt (da Handchirurgen nicht „Bauchpatienten“ behandeln dürfen), Sepsis nach der Inf.Lymphozele, multiresist.Keim im Krankenhaus, usw usw vorkommen sagt man sich schon irgendwie seltsam...

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ins Forum! 

Es sind keine Metastasen zu sehen, auch sonst nichts auffälliges da. Der Operateur hätte ordentlich ausgeräumt. Wohl alles was er sehen und fassen konnte rausgeschnitten was er mir damals nach der Op auch gesagt hat. 

Urologen Termin zur Besprechung des Befundes am Montag. Erstmal ein paar Monate wieder Entspannung...uns ist klar dass wenn nichts zu sehen ist nicht heisst dass auch nichts da ist :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin liebe Daniela,

das klingt doch erst eimal beruhigend,
auch wenn es keine absolute Gewissheit ist.




> Erstmal ein paar Monate wieder Entspannung.


Meine vorsichtige Prognose wäre:
*Erst mal ein paar Jahre Entspannung*, bis der PSA auf 2.0 ansteigt.
Später eine erneute PSMA-PET/CT Untersuchung durchführen lassen, um evtl. einen Lymphknoten zu entdecken, der dann oft durch OP oder Bestrahlung therapiert werden kann.

Alles Gute für das Beratungsgespräch
wünscht Euch 
Hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Danke mein Lieber, schön wäre es...dir wünschen wir auch alles  Gute bei der anstehenden Bestrahlung, dass du es ohne grosse Probleme überstehst. LG an euch zwei!

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, bei mir hat man schon nach dem Anstieg des PSA über 0,2 eine Bestrahlung vorgeschlagen und ich habe sie durchführen lassen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

du hast einen etwas höheren Glasson.
Ich hatte Anfang 2013, nach RPE auf eine Blindbestrahlung verzichtet, weil die Ärzte L-Knoten in Verdacht hatten.
Was sich später bestätigte. 
Schau bitte auch hier mal rein:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...146#post110146

Mein PSA stieg nur langsam, wie bei Danielas Mann.
Allerdings lag mein Nadir damals nach OP bei 0.26

Diana grübelt nun genau wie ich damals.
Ich hoffe, dass Beratungsgespräch bringt etwas mehr Entscheidungshilfe für die beiden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Aber ist es nicht so wenn die Bestrahlung früher gemacht wird zur Sicherheit das das besser ist. Ich hatte auch keine Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo ,
 so wird's wohl gemacht im allgemeinen.
bei Anstieg des PSA nach Op  bis auf 0,5 ng/ml sollte es passiert sein.
hat mir gut was gebracht ( siehe Profil)
wolfjanz hatte noch eine  begleitende ADT, was ihm wohl den PK bis jetzt fern gehalten hat.
es gibt natürlich auch Fälle wo es nicht geklappt hat.
der PK hält sich halt an keine Regeln,
ein bisschen Glück gehört halt auch dazu

Eine sonnige Woche für Alle

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

bei Hartmut und auch bei mir sah das damals etwas anders aus. Bei uns beiden ist der PSA-Wert nach OP nie auf 0,0... gegangen. Wenn 0,0 nicht erreicht wird, kann man davonausgehen, dass der Krebs nicht mehr in unmittelbarer Nähe der Kapsel ist, da der Operateur ihn wohl entdeckt hätte. Wenn dann auch die umliegenden entnommenen Lymphknoten nicht befallen sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Krebs im Körper verstreut ist. Da macht die Logenbestrahlung keinen Sinn mehr. Ich habe sie damals, weil ich es nicht besser wusste, dennoch vornehmen lassen. Natürlich erfolglos.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir ging er ja auch nicht auf 0,0.ER war noch in den Schnitträndern. Mehr ging halt nicht zum wegschneiden.

----------


## MartinWK

> Wenn 0,0 nicht erreicht wird, kann man davonausgehen, dass der Krebs nicht mehr in unmittelbarer Nähe der Kapsel ist, da der Operateur ihn wohl entdeckt hätte.


Kann man? Ist das belegt?
Der Operateur sieht keine Krebszellen. Wenn ihm was komisch vorkommt, wird eventuell ein Schnellschnitt gemacht. Am Apex gibt es auch keine Kapsel, der Übergang ist fließend. Vielleicht ist die Methode mit radioaktiver Markierung vor Op besser.

----------


## Georg_

Ob Krebszellen in der Nähe der Kapsel verblieben sind, erkennt man recht gut am "R1" im Befund. Dann hat der Pathologe nach der Operation bei der Untersuchung der Prostata festgestellt, dass ein positiver Schnittrand besteht. Das heißt, dass etwas Tumor bei der Operation nicht entfernt wurde.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Daniela, 

nach dieser Einschätzung von unserem Urologen, habe ich damals alles Andere über Bord geworfen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun&p=71823#post71823

Ich schätze fs, und würde auch heute nicht auf seine Meinung verzichten wollen, die ich mir gelegentlich schriftlich, telefonisch, oder in seiner Praxis hole.

Hier noch einige Links, die mit meiner damaligen Entscheidung im Zusammenhang stehen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun&p=82002#post82002

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun&p=74121#post74121

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7971-PK-und-jetzt&p=71188#post71188

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Danke Hartmut für die links, ich lese es alles in Ruhe durch. 
Gestern waren wir bei dem Urologen Gespräch mit Untersuchung. Der Prof machte wieder eine gründliche US Untersuchung und verglich diese Bilder mit den Bildern der PSMA/Pet Ct und meinte: weiter abwarten, gesund leben, weiterhin viel Sport treiben und Ende des Jahres erneut PSA messen. Danach (ab 1,...) das nächste PSMA/Pet Ct Bild machen lassen.

Im Anhang der Befund vom Nuklear Mediziner:

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ans Forum,

da der PSA Wert langsam ansteigt (momentan 1,15) überlegen wir im Herbst/Winter (bei PSA Wert 1,5-2,0) das nächste Psma/Pet Ct Bild machen zu lassen. Im Basiswissen haben wir nachgelesen, dass ein neues Mittel (Axumin Tm) zugelassen wurde. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? 

Könnt ihr uns eine Klinik empfehlen wo es bereits verwendet wird? 

Zitat aus dem Basiswissen:
Wird an den PSMA-Liganden statt des 68Ga das auch in der Skelettszintigraphie verwendete 99mTc gebunden, so können hervorragend PSMA-positive Knochenmetastasen identifiziert werden. Dies ist eine recht neue (Mitte 2016) Entwicklung, und die Möglichkeit wird sicher noch nicht von jeder Klinik angeboten, bei der die PSMA-PET/CT mit 68Ga verfügbar ist. Ähnlich laufen Untersuchungen mit einem 111In- (Indium-) Liganden zur Detektion befallener Lymphknoten, es werden eine Sensitivität von 89 % und eine Spezifität von sensationellen 99 % genannt.
Einige Kliniken verwenden mittlerweile statt des Radiodiagnostikums auf der Basis von 68Ga ein neues auf der Basis des ebenfalls radioaktiven und bereits in der PET/CT verwendeten Fluor- Isotops Fluor-18 (18F). Der Ligand mit der Be- zeichnung 18F-PSMA1007 Fluciclovin ist dabei eine künstliche Aminosäure. Dieses Radiodiagnostikum trägt den Handelsnamen AxuminTM; es wurde in USA entwickelt und dort von der Pharma-Aufsichtsbehörde FDA auch zugelas- sen. Ein weiterer Ligand auf der Basis von Fluor-18 nennt sich 18F-DCFPyL.
18F hat gegenüber 68Ga den Vorteil, dass es einfacher herzustellen ist und eine längere Halb- wertszeit hat (ca. 110 gegenüber ca. 68 Minuten), was die Untersuchung erleichtert. Ferner wird gesagt, dass 68Ga über die Nieren und natürlich die ableitenden Harnwege abgebaut werde, 18F aber über die Leber, und dass das in der Harnblase befindliche 68Ga in der Nähe befindliche Läsionen überstrahle. Die Vorteile gegenüber 68Ga sind also teils praktischer Art, teils könnte aber auch eine gegenüber 68Ga bessere Diagnostik von Krebsläsionen damit verbunden sein. Ganz klar scheint die Situation derzeit (März 2019) noch nicht zu sein, aber mehrere Kliniken raten inzwischen zur 18F-statt zur 68Ga-PSMA-PET/CT.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen liebe Daniela,

ich habe keine Erfahrung und kenne auch keine Klinik.
Vielleicht darf ich dir trotzdem antworten?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Warum wollt Ihr nun Knochenmetastasen identifizieren lassen?
Der Anstieg verlief in den letzten 3 Jahren moderat.
Ich vermute immer noch, dass es kleinere Lymphknotenmetastasen sind, die bei einem PSA von 0.58 ng/ml noch nicht im PET erkannt wurden.
Natürlich könnte auch ein Geschehen in der Prostataloge der Auslöser für den PSA-Anstieg sein, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, weil der Anstieg bisher nicht so rasant war.

Uwe (uwes2403) hat damals einmal eine andere Applikation für ein PET verwendet. Vielleicht kann er etwas genaueres dazu schreiben.
Uwe hatte damals bei einem hohen PSA Wert gezielt nach Knochenmetastasen gesucht.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Guten morgen Hartmut,
ich habe es so verstanden dass auch Lymphknoten Metastasen besser detektiert werden können, nicht nur Knochenmetastasen. 

Es stimmt, der PSA steigt langsamer aber steigt doch an-und Ende des Jahres könnten 2.0 erreicht werden. Wir suchen halt eine andere Klinik in der Hoffnung bessere Bilder zu bekommen.

----------


## Michi1

Mir wurde aucg gesagt das ein PET unter 2.0 nicht recht viel aussagt. Man könnte dann meinen das nichts ist der PSA aber weiter steigt, dann ist man erst verunsichert.

----------


## daniela3

Hinzu kommt, dass man z.B-sollte eine LK Bestrahlung mit Cyberknife erwogen werden der PSA möglichst unter 2.0 liegen sollte. Ein ewiges Dilemma :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich habe es so verstanden dass auch Lymphknoten Metastasen besser detektiert werden kÃ¶nnen, nicht nur Knochenmetastasen.


Ach so, dann habe ich das Zitat aus unserem Basiswissen nicht richtig verstanden.

Liebe Daniela, 

unser "M" ist ja auch bereits ein wenig älter
Um Himmelswillen, mache da bitte kein Drama draus.
Alles ist, oder wird gut.
Das hatte Konrad dir bereits X Mal geschrieben!

Was ist mit Deiner gesunden Kost.
Hat sie nicht gewirkt?
Na ja, ich habe in den letzten Jahren gefuttert, was mir wirklich schmeckte.
Auch Alkohol habe ich in meine Speisekarte aufgenommen.
Ich lebe, und ich lebe gut, das ist doch wichtig.
Egal ob mit Wein oder "Un"gesunder Kost.
Immerhin habe ich mit "meiner guten Kost" seit 2013 durchgehalten, ohne viele Einschränkungen 

Lasst mal in 3 Monaten ein neues *PSMA-*PET/CT machen.
Das sollte bei PSA 2.0 ausreichend sein.

Was willst Du eigentlich mit Deinem Mann machen, wenn das "Becquerel oder das Sievert" in der PET ausschlägt?
Cyberkniffe, oder eine normale Bestrahlung?

Liebe Daniela, nun warte doch erst einmal ab, sonst würde die Gefahr bestehen, dass "M" einen weiteren Herzinfarkt bekommt.
Brigitte ist da etwas besser vor . . . . 

Tut mir leid, wenn ich es nun so schreibe.
Brigitte kennst du ja auch ein bissel.
Ich finde, sie macht alles richtig.
Ja, ich höre auf sie . . . . 

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mir wurde aucg gesagt das ein PET unter 2.0 nicht recht viel aussagt. Man könnte dann meinen das nichts ist der PSA aber weiter steigt, dann ist man erst verunsichert.


ja michi, dass stimmt soweit . . . 

du darfst dabei aber nicht vergessen, das es im PET-Bereich fortschritte gab.
ich würde sagen, dass aufnahmen heute, durch die bessere auflösung, viel besser interpretiert werden können.

trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass daniela nun nicht nur auf der jagd nach knochenmetastasen sein sollte.
Irgendwie, nach meiner sichtweite, zuvil des guten.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> .... sollte eine LK Bestrahlung mit Cyberknife erwogen werden der PSA möglichst unter 2.0 liegen sollte


 Das habe ich noch nicht gehört und macht für mich keinen Sinn.




> ein PET unter 2.0 nicht recht viel aussagt


Ich zitiere dazu die Studie von Eiber, der die Wahrscheinlichkeit Metastasen zu erkennen in Abhängigkeit vom PSA Wert (vereinfacht) so angibt:
96.8% bei einem PSA Wert von ≥2 ng/mL, 
93.0% bei einem PSA Wert von 1 bis <2 ng/mL, 
72.7% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.5 bis <1  ng/mL, und 
57.9% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.2 bis <0.5 ng/mL




> ... dass ein neues Mittel (Axumin Tm) zugelassen wurde...


In den USA ist nur ein Axumin PET/CT zugelassen und kein PSMA PET/CT. Aber das PSMA PET/CT ist deutlich "besser" als ein Axumin PET/CT. Ob man ein PSMA PET/CT mit 18F-DCFPyL oder 68GA durchführt, macht kaum einen Unterschied. Manche glauben, dass 18F-DCFPyL in niedrigen PSA Bereichen etwas empfindlicher ist.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Georg,

Das mit dem Psa Wert (unter 2.0) haben wir auf der Webseite des *Europäischen Cyberknife Zentrum München-Großhadern* im Video (Technologie) von Dr.Muacevic persönlich gesehen.

----------


## daniela3

> ja michi, dass stimmt soweit . . . 
> 
> du darfst dabei aber nicht vergessen, das es im PET-Bereich fortschritte gab.
> ich würde sagen, dass aufnahmen heute, durch die bessere auflösung, viel besser interpretiert werden können.
> 
> trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass daniela nun nicht nur auf der jagd nach knochenmetastasen sein sollte.
> Irgendwie, nach meiner sichtweite, zuvil des guten.
> 
> gruss
> hartmut


Wir sind doch nicht auf der Jagd nach Knochenmetastasen sondern hätten gerne bei der nächsten Untersuchung einfach ein gutes-falls machbar ein besseres Bild als das letzte Mal. Zumal uns dort gesagt wurde dass die Geräte zu den ersten gehören sollten.

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

wenn Du den Titel des Videos genauer angibst, sehe ich es mir gerne an. Prof. Muacevic hat einige Videos, die kann ich nicht alle durchsehen.

Bessere Bilder macht nach meiner Erfahrung ein PSMA PET/MRT als ein PSMA PET/CT. Das MRT wird aber nur an wenigen Kliniken angeboten.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Georg, ich habs versucht zu verlinken-leider ist es mir nicht gelungen. Es steht auf der Seite unter Technologie. Und ocv zab dort nur dieses eine Video gesehen. Prof Muacevic erklärt dort die besten Voraussetzungen für die Behandlung. Ich versuche es aber erneut auf dem grossen Rechner. Bin momentan unterwegs...

----------


## Georg_

Meinst Du diese Seite?
https://www.cyber-knife.net/de/behan...chnologie.html
Da geht er aber nicht speziell auf Prostatakrebs ein und erwähnt nicht einen PSA Wert von 2,0.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bessere Bilder macht nach meiner Erfahrung ein PSMA PET/MRT


Ja, liebe Daniela, so sehe ich es auch.




> Wir sind doch nicht auf der Jagd nach Knochenmetastasen


Nein, wirklich nicht?!
Das hörte sich aber, meiner Meinung nach anders an.

PSA 1.15, in 3 Monaten evtl. 1.50 ?
Da würde ich dann noch einmal mit PET gucken lassen.
Ein ganz "normales PSMA-PET/CT" machen lassen, und nichts anderes.

Macht Euch bitte nicht zu viele Gedanken . . . . 
Wenn der PSA weiterhin steigt, könnte dein Mann eine ADT machen.
Bis sich da  eine Resistenz einstellt, ist er 80 Jahre alt.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Georg,
ich suche und suche und kann es nicht mehr finden :Stirnrunzeln: 

Aber er sagte in dem besagten Video wortwörtlich: die besten Voraussetzungen für eine erfolgreiche Therapie wären wenn es nicht zu viele LK sind und wenn der PSA Wert bis 2,00 ist. 

Das war der Grund warum wir eine weitere Untersuchung anstreben-wir warten die nächste Messung im September ab und sollte es weiterhin so ansteigen wie bislang werden wir möglicherweise das PSMA PET/MRT machen lassen. Jetzt suchen wir nur wo. Ich kann mich entsinnen das es in Bremen (oder Bremerhafen) eine Klinik gibt wo man gute Bilder bekommt. Ich mach mich auf die Suche!

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

er sagt in dem Video, "wenn es nicht zu viele sind". Wenn es zu viele LK sind, so müssen mehrere Bestrahlungspläne gemacht werden und die Bestrahlung dauert sehr lange. Das wird ungern gemacht. Abgesehen davon, dass sie in diesen Fällen kurz nach der Behandlung das Auftreten von neuen Metastasen befürchten. Von einem PSA Wert spricht er nicht und was dieser für eine Bedeutung in diesem Zusammenhang haben soll bleibt mir rätselhaft.

Gute PSMA Bilder machen sie auch an der Uniklinik Münster, dort haben sie auch ein PSMA PET/MRT und setzen 18F-DCFPyL ein.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Danke dir Georg für die Empfehlung, wir schauen es uns an. Münster ist für uns näher als Bremen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Georg:


> Bessere Bilder macht nach meiner Erfahrung ein PSMA PET/MRT als ein PSMA PET/CT. Das MRT wird aber nur an wenigen Kliniken angeboten.


Ja, das könnte klappen, wenn es gelingt, über 2 Stunden in einem Raum, in einer engen Röhre zu liegen, ohne sich zu bewegen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Oft wird aber gezappelt, und die Bilder werden unscharf.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein gutes PSMA-PET/CT in 3 - 4 Monaten ausreichend.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, genau das strebe ich auch an. Bis jetzt sinds bei mir 4 Jahre nach OP aber es sollen noch viele dazu kommen ohne das ich mich beim Essen oder Trinken zurückhalte. Nur auf eines passe ich auf und zwar das ich nicht zunehme. Das ist das einzige.Unter 80 kg sollen es immer sein.

----------


## daniela3

Kurze Rückmeldung:
nach einer Anfrage an das Cyberknife Zentrum in München bekamen wir umgehend eine Antwort und sind so verblieben, dass wir nach der nächsten Psa Messung in September uns erneut melden und bei erwartetem Anstieg eine PSMA Pet Ct Untersuchung mit F18-PSMA Tracer in München Grosshadern machen lassen. 
Termine brauchen 3 Wochen Vorlauf. Anschliessend wird ein Gespräch mit Prof.Muacevic zusammen mit dem Nuklearmediziner stattfinden.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

dann wünsche ich Euch für Sept./Okt. viel Erfolg, dass die Quelle gefunden wird.

Michi, Danielas Mann ist schön schlank. Da kann ich mit meinen 87 Kg nicht mithalten.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Danke lieber Hartmut!

ich hoffe, dir geht es gut?

LG auch an Brigitte!

----------


## Frau40

Liebe Daniela, auch wenn ich Euch nicht mit Tipps zur Seite stehen kann, ich schließe mich Hartmuts Wünschen an. Bei meinem Mann gibt's morgen wieder die neuesten Werte. Schlaf wird daher in den letzten Tagen überbewertet. 
LG Sonja

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich wollte nicht damit etwas über andere aussagen. Ich hab nur berichtet was ich mache.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Michi, es ging ja nur ums Essen, kein Problem.
Ich hätte ja auch schreiben können, Danielas Ehemann sieht schön schlank aus, wie ein Spargeltarzan der nur Pflanzen mit Reis zu futtern bekommt.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Liebe Daniela, damit wollte ich dich nur aufmuntern.
Wir wissen ja, dass es bei Euch leckere Speisen gibt, ich glaube, überwiegend mit Fisch und Huhn.

Ja, mir geht es soweit gut.
Mein PSA liegt bei 0.04
Ich habe nun auf 75 mg Bicalutamid erhöht. Somit kann ich, nach Absprache meines Urologen, die Prostatalogenbestrahlung noch etwas hinauszögern.

Die Augen sind wieder ok. Es hat aber insgesamt über 3 Monate gedauert, bis die nervigen Irritationen vorbei waren. Eine leichte Bindehautentzündung hatte ich auch noch.
Es hat sich aber gelohnt, denn ich sehe nun wieder Brigittes und meine Falten.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Vor Schreck haben wir uns eine neue Badezimmereinrichtung mit LED Licht gekauft.
Das Aussehen ist nun zufrieden stellend.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Morgen müssen wir zu einer Seebestattung. Ein sehr guter Freund ist mit 62 Jahren an einen Gehirntumor verstorben. Er bekam noch Chemo- und Bestrahlung.
Es hatte nur 2 Monate gedauert, danach starb er am Freitag, für uns trotzdem sehr überraschend.

Alles Gute weiterhin für Euch zwei.
Brigitte kann es nachvollziehen, dass du dir Sorgen um M machst.
Sie hat aber im gleichen Atemzug gesagt, dass es unbegründet sei.

Liebe Grüsse
auch von Brigitte

hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Das freut mich dass es dir gut geht lieber Hartmut! Nur weiter so...wir geniessen die Therapie-freie Zeit nach wie vor. Heute vor 4 Jahren sah alles noch schlimm aus: wenn ich nur an diese infizierte Lymphozele mit dem multiresistenten Keim denke wird mir heute noch schlecht.
So gesehen müssen wir uns über diese tollen 4 Jahre nur freuen...eigentlich geht es meinem Mann viel besser als vor der Op (nachts muss er weniger oft aufstehen) und durch die Ernährungsumstellung und viel Zeit die er jetzt für seinen Sport hat ist nur dieser Psa Wert den man schwarz auf weiss sieht die einzige negative postoperative Tatsache. Uns ist klar dass es irgendwannmal losgeht-aber wie Konrad immer sagte: Carpe diem...

wir haben auch unseren Freund im Dezember an einen Gehirntumor binnen 2 Monate verloren. Es war sooo schrecklich alles. 

Ich grüsse euch zwei und übrigens: du hattest recht Hartmut :L&auml;cheln: . 

Prof.Muacevic meinte dass er ein PSMA Pet Ct braucht (es sei kein Mrt notwendig).

----------


## Hartmut S

> Heute vor 4 Jahren sah alles noch schlimm aus


Tja liebe Daniela, das hatte ja sogar Brigitte mitbekommen.
Diese blöde Lymphozele  war nicht so prickelnd.
Zum Glück wurde sie ja gemeistert.

Ich hatte ja auch ein Problem damit, in niedrigerer Form.

Lieben Gruss

hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ans Forum,

nach längerer Pause möchte ich mich melden und den heutigen PSA Wert durchgeben. 4 Jahre nach der Op stieg er ständig an mit einigen Messungen wo er stehenblieb. Diese Messungen waren meistens in kurzen Abständen. Wir wollten herausfinden ob es möglich ist mit strengerer veganer Ernährung und einem totalen Alkoholverzicht herausfinden ob vielleicht ein erneuter Stillstand erreicht werden könnte. Diesmal war die Blutabnahme nach 3,5 Monaten, selbstverständlich im gleichen Labor und wie immer morgens um 9.00 und der Wert ist zum ersten Mal gesunken von 1,15 auf 1,08. 
So haben wir bis Ende des Jahren eine ruhige Zeit vor uns und freuen uns darüber.

----------


## daniela3

Die Grafik ist leider nicht korrekt aufgezeichnet-der Wert ist aber richtig:gesunken von 1.15 auf 1.08...

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Daniela,

Gratuliere Euch! Die Verlangsamung der Steigerung erscheint mir auch signifikant. Wenn es so weitergegangen wäre wie bisher, wären etwa 1.4 zu erwarten gewesen.

Es zeigt einmal mehr, dass mit konsequenter Ernährungsumstellung doch manchmal etwas erreicht werden kann. Wenn man es richtig macht, muss das ja nicht zu einer Einschränkung der Lebensqualität führen, denke ich. Ich bin in dieser Beziehung allerdings (noch) kein Vorbild.

Dir Verlauf wie in der Grafik in Deinem ersten Beitrag dargestellt, wäre wirklich sensationell und wenn es so gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl gleich mein Weinglas weggeschmissen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Alles Gute weiterhin und tiefe PSA Werte.

Tritus

----------


## daniela3

Das ist die richtige Grafik.
Stimmt, das wäre echt super...ich hab mich da vertan bei der Eintragung. Aber irgendwie blicke ich bei den Verdoppelungszeit auch nicht durch. Müsste in der letzten Zeile rechts nicht eine 2 stehen (für 2 Jahre)? Es sind fast 2 Jahre seit Oktober 2017 und nicht 0,93 (also knapp 1 Jahr). Kann mir das jemand einfach erklären?

----------


## tritus59

Die letzte Zeile rechts ist 0.93, also Verdoppelungszeit ist knapp 1 Jahr jetzt, wenn 8 Perioden zurückgerechnet wird.
Das stimmt schon, denn 8 Perioden zurück landen wir beim 02.10.17 mit PSA 0.25. Soweit hast Du alles richtig gesehen. Doch die Verdoppelungszeit ist ca. 1 Jahr, rechnen wir:
Ein Jahr später Sept. 18 bei haben sich die 0.25 verdoppelt = 0.5 und wieder ein Jahr später also jetzt haben sich die 0.5 wieder verdoppelt = ca. 1.0.

Auf kürzere Sicht hat sich natürlich die Verdoppelungszeit erfreulicherweise noch deutlicher verlängert.

----------


## daniela3

Danke Tritus, jetzt kapiere ich das :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Muggelino

Liebe Dana,

das freut mich sehr für euch!
Interessant finde ich die Parallelen zu meinem Verlauf. Mein PSA war bis 1,17 gestiegen, bevor er wieder fiel.
Vielleicht erreicht der Tumorzellverband bei diesem Wert eine kritische Größe, die es dem Immunsystem erleichtert, ihn zu finden und zu bekämpfen.
Da wir die gleichen Selbsthilfemassnahmen anwenden, bin ich auf euren nächsten Wert gespannt.
Mein PSA ist jetzt seit 3 Jahren unter der Nachweisgrenze.
Mein Urologe, der sich das nicht erklären kann, fragte gerade, ob ich noch meine Komplementärmassnahmen mache.
Ich: "Natürlich! Will ja kein Rezidiv bekommen!"
In diesem Sinne: dranbleiben!

Liebe Grüße
Detlef

----------


## daniela3

Hallo lieber Detlef!

Natürlich bleiben wir dran! Wir haben schon fest damit gerechnet dass im Herbst eine weitere Therapiesuche ansteht und sind echt überrascht, weil es ein Abfall ist (zumal die Messperiode noch länger war: 3,5 Monate). Früher gabs Mal Stillstand-aber damals haben wir häufiger messen lasssen (4-8 Wochen). 
Du bist ein Beispiel, dass es auch funktioniert wenn man es nachhaltig und konsequent macht. Ich habe bei myprostate gesucht und kaum jemanden gefunden wo der PSA ohne eine Therapie runtergegangen ist. Unser Urologe FS hat aber auch irgendwo mal erwähnt dass auch er einige Patienten hätte wo der PSA auch bei 1,xxx stehenblieb. Das wäre tatsächlich ganz ganz super. Jetzt haben wir aber erstmal eine entspannte Zeit bis Ende des Jahres. Danach sehen wir weiter...

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
eine kurze Frage ob jemand von euch sich in einer ähnlichen Lage befindet...wir haben am Montag einen Termin in München (Psma/Pet Ct), anschliessend (Dienstag) einen weiteren Termin bei Prof.Muacevic. Von der Klinik weiss ich dass der Betrieb noch läuft. Wir haben ein Hotel gleich in der Nähe von 22-24.03 gebucht.

Jetzt höre ich aber in den Nachrichten, dass Hotels in Bayern keine Touristen mehr aufnehmen dürfen. Unser Hotel konnte es noch nicht bestätigen. Was macht man wenn es tatsächlich so kommt? Wo, schlafen-im Auto?!?

----------


## LowRoad

Wohnmobil mieten wäre eine Option?! Die sind momentan günstig verfügbar, da es viele Absagen gibt. Musste unseren Osterurlaub auch absagen, da alle Grenzen dicht. Wenn irgend möglich würde ich den PET Termin aber nochmal 2 Monate nach hinten schieben.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort Andi. Würdest du auch bei dem Wert (1,89) verschieben? Wohnmobil ist ne gute Idee!

----------


## uwes2403

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob ihr im Rahmen einer Arztbehandlung als Touristen geltet......Wohnmobil klappt in S-H nicht mehr, da auch Campingplätze gesperrt sind, wie in Bayern aussieht weiß ich nicht.

----------


## Michi1

Daniela, ich würde auf jeden Fall verschieben da ja auch eine Behandlung im Krankenhaus wenn sie fällig sein sollte verschoben wird.

----------


## daniela3

Verschieben können wir immer noch...und mittlerweile haben wir eine Unterkunft bei Freunden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Liebe Daniela,

also ich würde es bis auf weiteres verschieben.

L.G. Harald

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

vergiss mal alles was du geplant hast.
Momentan wird alles abgesagt!

Schön, wenn es noch die regelmäßigen PSA Messungen gibt.
Auch in Spanien . . . .?

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> ..Wohnmobil klappt in S-H nicht mehr, da auch Campingplätze gesperrt sind, wie in Bayern aussieht weiß ich nicht.


. . . in ganz Niedersachsen sind seit heute 10 Uhr ALLE Camping + Stellplätze gesperrt
wir müssen morgen auch den Platz verlassen.

----------


## Georg_

Im Hotel wird man nur gefragt, ob die Reise geschäftlich ist oder nicht. Dies wird nicht überprüft. Also gebt einfach an, dass die Reise geschäftlich ist. Ich denke man sollte nicht immer alles verschieben. Es muss ja auch etwas erledigt werden. Einen Termin bei Prof. Muacevic würde ich in jedem Fall wahrnehmen.

----------


## daniela3

Ich beobachte die Webseiten von der Radiologie und dem Cyberknife Zentrum. Alles läuft (mit entsprechenden strengen Hygiene Massnahmen) weiter. Unser Hotel hat auch (noch) keine neue Vorschriften. Ich hoffe, wir dürfen fahren...

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ans Forum,
ich melde mich aus München. Wir haben bereits den Befund und auch die Bilder. LK Metastasen wurden nicht gefunden. Morgen vormittag hat mein Mann eine Besprechung mit Prof.Muacevic. PSA momentan: 1,89
Ob die blinde Bestrahlung damals vor 4 Jahren den PSA Anstieg verhindert hätte? 
Anbei der Befund:

----------


## MartinWK

"Prinzipiell wäre ja eine initiale ossäre Filialisierung ... möglich"
"Prinzipiell wäre ein PSMA-negatives Lokalrezidiv denkbar" könnte man nach diesem Befund zwar auch sagen. Irgendwo muss das PSA herkommen.
Nach Leitlinie hätte man die Loge schon längst einfach mal so bestrahlt, hier ziert man sich, weil kein "klares Zielvolumen" gefunden wurde, und empfiehlt Abwarten.
Der SUVmax jeweils ist ein starkes Indiz, schließlich ist PSMA tumorspezifischer als CT oder auch MRT. Bei einer VZ von 1 Jahr könntet ihr etwas verpassen, wenn ihr ein halbes Jahr wartet - sofern ihr der oligometastatischen Idee weiterhin folgen wollt. Jedenfalls wäre das konsequent, und daher ist das MRT unausweichlich.

----------


## Georg_

Ich überlege, was man verpassen kann. Entweder man fängt ganz klassisch mit lebenslanger Hormontherapie an oder senkt den PSA Wert durch die Bestrahlung von Metastasen. Das kann man auch machen, wenn die Metastasen so groß sind, dass man sie sehen kann. Als Mikrometastasen angelegt sind sie ja schon, das kann man nicht verhindern.

----------


## daniela3

Mal so bestrahlt wurde eben nicht empfohlen (nicht nur von seinem Urologen sondern auch von 2 anderen die er kontaktiert hat) weil mein Mann diverse andere Probleme hat die sich durch die Bestrahlung verschlechtert hätten. 

Man weiss leider vorher nie was die richtige Therapie ist-zumal sich auch die Fachleute streiten.

----------


## daniela3

Ja, Georg...ich hoffe, das wäre möglich. Nur wie lange kann man abwarten? Ich bin gespannt was wir morgen zu dem Befund von Prof.Muacevic hören. Können die Micrometastasen 1,89 PSA Wert verursachen?

----------


## Georg_

Grundsätzlich stellt der PSA Wert keine Gefahr da, sondern der Tumor. Wenn dieser noch so klein ist, dass man ihn nicht sehen kann, geht von ihm nur eine sehr geringe Gefahr aus.

----------


## MartinWK

Aber man kann ihn doch sehen, nur nicht zuordnen. Oder sollten alle diese SUVmax-Werte Zufall sein?

Daniela, das mit der nicht möglichen Logenbestrahlung wußte ich nicht. Also seid ihr nicht bewußt auf den oligometastatischen Zug aufgesprungen. Zunächst wären ja Mikrometastasen in den Lymphknoten zu erwarten - solche wurden bei der Op auch entfernt (pN1). Offenbar ist da nichts weiter gewachsen. Entweder abwarten und gleich oder später ADT machen - diese hat langfristige Risiken; oder die oligometastatische Herausforderung annehmen. Und dann gilt auch wieder das Dogma der Krebstherapie: früher ist besser. Denn die Metastasen siedeln weitere Metastasen ab. Man wird sich natürlich ärgern, wenn binnen Monaten trotz cyberknife (oder was auch immer) ganz viele Metastasen auftauchen, doch das ist bei der Ausgangssituation (Gleason 7a, VZ jetzt 1 Jahr) eigentlich nicht zu erwarten.

----------


## daniela3

So ist es, auch der Prof sah nichts was man therapieren könnte. Er sagte, abwarten erstmal weitere 6 Monate. Danach wieder ein Bild machen lassen.

VZ ist momentan 200 Tage, was sich immer wieder mal ändert...

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
wir sind jetzt dabei die Mrt Untersuchung zu organisieren, was nicht einfach ist in diesen Zeiten. Ich frage mich ob die MRT tatsächlich Knochenmetastasen anzeigen würde? Wenn ja, wäre dann der Tumor Psma negativ wenn man bei PSMA Pet/Ct nichts gesehen hat bei einem PSA Wert von 1,89? Und was könnte man therapeutisch unternehmen?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Daniela,

es wurde doch etwas gesehen.
_Ausspielung im Lungenfenster, ein Rundherd von ca. 5 mm.
zusätzlich ein kleiner subpluoraler Rundherd im Oberlappen.
_
Das soll nun mit einer CT oder MRT abgeklärt werden?
Das Andere, die Granulome haben viele, auch ich. Das ist kein Krebs.

Im Abdomen war nichts eindeutig erkennbar. Auch die P-Loge ist frei von Krebs.
Warte doch erst einmal ab. Kein Grund da nun etwas in der Corona-Zeit zu überstürzen.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Daniela,

dass man bei 1,89 nichts gesehen hat bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass der (die) Tumor (Metastasen) PSMA negativ sind.
Wenn es sich um mehrere handelt können die auch einfach zu klein für die Auflösung des PET/CT sein. Siehe mein Profil, ich hatte das Thema auch mal.  Ein Radiologe kann auf dem CT dann verdächtige Bereiche identifizieren, was bei euch ja der Fall ist.
Ggf. kann man diese Bereiche später auf Veränderungen untersuchen - so lautet ja auch der Vorschlag, wenn ich deinen Bericht auf myprostate richtig gelesen habe.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## daniela3

Danke Uwe, ich habe es bereits gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden...ich wusste genau, dass ich es bereits früher gelesen habe. Jetzt weiß ich dass du es warst und lese es gleich!

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Uwe, habe es jetzt alles durchgelesen und danke dir nochmals für den Hinweis! Es ist klasse auch die älteren Beiträge zu lesen; man lernt immer wieder dazu.
Und immer wieder der Konrad :Stirnrunzeln: , der fehlt....

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ans Forum,

soeben sprach ich mit meinem Urologen, der mir zur Detektion der neg.PCa Zellen (bei weiterem PSA Anstieg) ein F-18-FDG-PET/CT empfohlen hat. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit bzw.weiss jemand wo es in Hessen eine Radiologie gibt die diese Untersuchung anbietet?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Daniela,

habe keine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber einige Kliniken zur Auswahl gefunden.

https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=7805

https://glkn.de/media-glkn/docs/Kons...tersuchung.pdf

https://klinikum-darmstadt.de/filead...-Patienten.pdf

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## daniela3

Vielen Dank, Harald! Ich schaue gleich...

----------


## daniela3

Nach einigen Monaten melde ich mich wieder. Der Psa ist nur langsamer angestiegen und jetzt sogar stehengeblieben. Vorgestern wurde die im April empfohlene MRT Untersuchung durchgeführt und der Radiologe kann sich nicht so wirklich entscheiden was man da tatsächlich sehen kann. Er war sehr unsicher (könnte sein...vielleicht, möglicherweise usw...so klingt sein Befund: im 5 LKW IM Bereich der Beckenschaufeln beidseits im Femurkopf li sowie im Schenkelhals beidseits zeigen sich bis zu 12 mm grosse rundliche Herdbefunde, teils mit einer ödematosen Signalanhebung im Sinne einer Knochenmarksaktivierung, teils mit einer Hypodensität und einem zarten Sklerosesaum. Nach KM-Gabe zeigt ein Herdbefund im Beckenkamm links und betont im Femurkopf links ein teils kräftiges Enhancement. Beurteilung: bei der Grunderkrankung handelt es sich hier am ehesten um Knochenmetastasen eines Prostata-Ca in unterschiedlichen Aktivitätsstadien. Keine Pathologie im Bereich der abgebildeten Muskulatur und des kleinen Beckens soweit mit abgebildet und beurteilbar). 
Unser neuer Urologe empfiehlt jetzt das nächste bild nicht Psma Pet/Ct sondern diesmal eine NaF-PET/CT stattdessen weil die im MRT vermuteten Knochenmetastasen am präzisesten und frühesten nachzuweisen sind-vor allem wenn die PK Zellen nur wenig PSMA aufnehmen.
Und so suchen wir jetzt eine Klinik am liebsten in Hessen die diese Untersuchung anbietet...

----------


## MartinWK

Die hier genannten 4 Einrichtungen werden es wohl anbieten und auch häufig genug durchgeführt haben: https://www.nuklearmedizin.de/leistu...CT_2011-12.pdf
Auch die Charité: https://nuklearmedizin.charite.de/le...ntersuchungen/
Würzburg scheint es laut Website nicht anzubieten, könnte man anfragen (machen sonst viele PET/CT im Jahr).
In Hessen sieht es mau aus. Mir ist nur https://www.curanosticum.de/ bekannt. Laut Website kein NaF-PET.

----------


## daniela3

Ich hab soeben München angemailt. Wir waren dort in Cyberknife Center bei Prof Muacevic und vorher bei Prof Graser wo wir die zweite PSMA PET/CT haben machen lassen. Auf der Webseite kann ich es leider nicht finden.

----------


## Reinhold2

Macht Prof. Rödel an der Uniklinik Frankfurt/Main (das liegt in Hessen) nicht solche Untersuchungen?
Gruß
R.

----------


## daniela3

Auf der Webseite fand ich es leider nicht...

----------


## Georg_

Hier wird es erwähnt:
https://www.kgu.de/einrichtungen/kli...medizin/petct/

----------


## daniela3

Stimmt, Georg! Dann können wir sie auch kontaktieren! Danke!

----------


## daniela3

Es ist nicht einfach die Klinik zu finden :Stirnrunzeln:  Bis jetzt bekommen wir nur Absagen...

----------


## daniela3

Haben doch einen Termin im Oktober im UKE erhalten, mal sehen.

----------


## daniela3

Ein Update zu unserem Besuch in Hamburg. Wie Konrad öfters sagte: nichts genaues weiss man nicht. Nach der Naf Pet/Ct sagte uns die Proffessorin, dass sie den Mrt Befund nicht bestätigen kann. Die vermuteten Metastasen hat sie nicht gesehen. Wenn überhaupt dann gäbe es eine einzige Stelle die sowohl sie als auch 3 andere Ärzte nur als suspekt bezeichnen würden, weil diese Stelle am Mrt als eine (neben vielen anderen) 1,2 Cm grosse Knochenmetastase beschrieben wird. Sie meinte aber auch sicherlich kein Zentimeter gross und auch nicht am LWK 5 sondern am LWK 4-aber mehrmals wiederholte sie, dass sie es eigentlich als degenerativ ansehen würde. Sie möchte unbedingt eine PSMA Pet/Ct wiederholen um es mit der Aufnahme von März und der jetzigen Naf Pet/Ct abzugleichen. Jetzt warten wir die nächste PSA ab und dann machen wir die PSMA/Pet Ct.

----------


## uwes2403

Ich habe die Info bekommen, dasss ein Naf Pet bei Knochenmetastasen eigentlich bessere Ergebnisse liefern soll, als ein PSMA Pet CT.
Insofern bin ich gespannt, was bei Euch der Vergleich ergibt.

Wo (bei wem) im UKE habt ihr Euch für die Naf Pet vorgestellt, angemeldet - in der Nuklearmedizin bei Frau Prof. Klutmann ?

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## daniela3

Genau, bei Prof Klutmann und die ist wirklich top! Wir warten bis sie die ganzen Bilder verglichen hat und machen die neue Psma/Pet Ct auch bei ihr...

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
wie versprochen melde ich mich nach der erneuten PSMA PET/Ct. Leider wurde auch diesmal nichts gefunden. Das bei einem PSA von 2,52. Wir werden es mit dem Urologen besprechen und danach sehen wir weiter.

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,
Ihr könntet versuchen in Heidelberg bei Prof. Giesel ein FAPI PET/CT machen zu lassen. Damit können PSMA negative Tumore sichtbar gemacht werden:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...866#post130866

Das ist aber noch sehr neu, ihr braucht keinen Arzt dazu um seine Meinung zu fragen.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Hallo lieber Georg,

man braucht aber für die private Krankenkasse bestimmt eine Empfehlung, dann müsste man schon den Uro fragen...und noch eine Frage Georg:
wäre es ein PSMA neg.Tumor, würde man die Knochenmetastasen bei der NaF Pet/Ct auch nicht sehen können? Due hat doch nichts mit PSMA zu tun-oder verstehe ich das nicht richtig?

mittlerweile sind 4 Pet negativ:

09/18 Ga-68 Psma bei Psa 0,58
03/20 F18-Psma bei Psa 1,89
10/20 NaF F18 bei Psa 2,10
12/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 2,52

----------


## Georg_

Daniela, 

ich meine nur, der Arzt hat davon noch nichts gehört und lehnt es daher fast immer reflexartig ab. Wie soll er etwas empfehlen, das er nicht kennt?

Ich würde also direkt klären, ob das FAPI PET/CT möglich ist und wenn ja, den Urologen bitten, dafür eine Überweisung auszustellen. Dazu kann er nicht mehr nein sagen.

Ich selbst habe übrigens meine PSMA PET/MRTs alle selbst direkt bei der Uniklinik in Auftrag gegeben und die Krankenkasse hat sie alle bezahlt.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

So habe ich das auch gemeint. Den Arzt zu bitten diese Empfehlung auszustellen..zumal ich doch denke, dass es auch informierte Ärzte gibt.

und nochmal die Frage zum Naf Pet/Ct. Müssten dort die vermuteten Metastasen nicht sichtbar sein? Das hat doch nichts mit PSMA zu tun...könntest du mir da ein wenig helfen es zu verstehen?

----------


## Georg_

Das Naf PET/CT kenne ich nicht genau. Es ist richtig, es hängt nicht von der PSMA Expression der Tumorzellen ab. Ich bin sicher, dass es auch nicht so sensitiv wie ein PSMA PET/CT ist. Man muss also einen höheren PSA Wert haben oder größere Knochenmetastasen, damit etwas erkannt werden kann. Ein normales Knochenszinitgramm soll ja erst ab einem PSA Wert von 10 ng/ml gemacht werden. Da vermute ich den Grund, warum das Naf PET/CT nichts angezeigt hat. Der PSA Wert Deines Mannes ist noch zu niedrig und die Knochenmetastasen zu klein, falls es welche gibt.

"zumal ich doch denke, dass es auch informierte Ärzte gibt." Ja, ihr werdet von den besten Ärzten beraten, die hattest Du ja schon mal erwähnt. Aber FAPI kennen bis jetzt nur einige Nuklearmediziner.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

zur Wiederholung: https://www.eanm.org/content-eanm/up...release_dt.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

Uns wurde geraten eben die NaF-PET/CT zu machen. Die in der MRT vermuteten Knochenmetastasen wären damit am präzisesten und frühesten nachzuweisen.
Vor allem, wenn die PK-Zellen nur wenig PSMA aufnehmen....

----------


## Georg_

Daniela, mit einem PSMA PET/CT erreicht man die höchste Sensitivität, so kleine Lesionen kann man mit anderen Verfahren nicht darstellen. Wenn der Tumor PSMA negativ ist, kann man diese Bildgebung nicht einsetzen und setzt Verfahren ein, die nicht so gut sind. Für die Darstellung der vermuteten Knochenmetastasen war auch das NaF-PET/CT nicht ausreichend sensitiv genug. 
Andererseits, bei einem PSA Wert von 2,52 kann der Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen auch ein falscher Verdacht gewesen sein. Ich würde bei mehreren Knochenmetastasen einen höheren PSA Wert erwarten.

----------


## daniela3

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob der Tumor PSMA negativ ist?

----------


## MartinWK

Daniela, es gibt sogar 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.  Irgendeine Bildgebung zeigt eine Raumforderung, die nach Aussage der Fachleute eindeutig ein (vermutlich bösartiger) Tumor ist und die auf dem PSMA PET/CT nicht auftaucht
(am besten bestätigt durch ein 2. Bild später, auf dem die Raumforderung signifikant größer geworden ist)
--> das könnte auch ein ganz anderer Krebs sein!

2.  Untersuchung eines früheren Biopsates (in der Regel des Primärtumors) auf PSMA (durch Zellfärbung mit geeigneter Substanz)
--> wenn deutliche negative Anteile gefunden werden ist allerdings nur zu vermuten, dass diese auch im Rezidiv auftauchen; ansonsten weiß man nichts

3.  Biopsie der aktuellen Verdachtsstelle und Untersuchung auf PSMA.

----------


## daniela3

Zu der 1.Möglichkeit leider nicht. Die Klinik hat alle meine Mrt und Pet/Ct Bilder vorliegen (von der Biopsie, Op Histologie und anschliessend 4 Pet/Ct). Alles wurde detailliert verglichen. Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche einen Anruf von der Klinik bekomme und mit der Frau Prof.sprechen kann; sie war Ende der Woche nicht mehr da. Der Strahlenarzt hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt, und meinte so einen Befund noch nie gesehenzu haben.

----------


## daniela3

Nochmal zu Punkt3. Es gibt eben keine aktuelle Verdachtsstelle. Nur der PSA Wert. Keine Beschwerden, keine Schmerzen...

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Martin, hallo Daniela,




> Irgendeine Bildgebung zeigt eine Raumforderung, die nach Aussage der Fachleute eindeutig ein (vermutlich bösartiger) Tumor ist und die auf dem PSMA PET/CT nicht auftaucht


Lieber Martin, erlaube mir bitte einmal nachzufragen.

Ich war immer der Meinung, ein allgemeines PET-CT zeigt doch, wo sich Tumore (Raumforderungen) befinden. Ist es nicht das CT, welches so etwas entdeckt?
Der eingesetzte Tracer sucht nach Prostatakrebszellen, aber trotzdem werden doch andere Herde über CT erkannt!?

Bei Danielas Mann wurde nichts gefunden.
Bei mir übrigens auch nichts.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass alle Organe (auch die Lunge) unauffällig seien.
Evtl. verstehe ich etwas falsch, daher meine Nachfrage an dich.

Liebe Daniela, bei deinem Mann und bei mir wurde nichts gefunden.
Es findet zwar ein PSA Anstieg statt, dennoch würde ich sagen, bleiben wir gelassen.
Mit 68 oder 74 Jahren müssen wir uns nicht mehr selbst verrückt machen.
Vielleicht sterben wir an etwas ganz anderem.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren Bicalutamid in verschiedenen Dosierungen genommen.
Vielleicht wäre es eine Option für deinen Mann?
Die NW halten sich bei mir im Rahmen.
Der Sex lässt zwar nach, aber auch damit (sagt Brigitte) kann man gut leben.

Wenn das nicht mehr reicht, gibt es die ADT Spritze.
Damit überlebt man auch noch 3  5 Jahre.
Danach gibt es neuere Mittelchen, die ein Überleben für weitere Jahre sichern.
Bis dahin wäre dein geliebter Mann sehr alt.
Also, keine Panik!

Ich würde nun kein NaF-PET/CT machen lassen, auch nicht, wenn es bei Euch eine Kassenleistung ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Wir haben keine Panik, lieber Hartmut. Nur ungerne würden wir die Möglichkeit verpassen die vermuteten Metastasen per Cyberknife zu bestrahlen. Meinem Mann geht es gut, er hat keinerlei Beschwerden und so will er erstmal nicht mit der medikamentösen Therapie beginnen. Je wenigen Pillen man schlucken muss umso besser. Es wäre halt schade, dann irgendwannmal zu hören: Metastasen sind da und für Cyberknife zu gross oder zu viele...wir warten was der Urologe meint und vielleicht warten wir erstmal weiter ab...es werden bald bereits 6 Jahre seit der Op! Bis jetzt lief alles gut.

und übrigens, NaF wurde neulich gemacht, noch vor der PSMA Pet/Ct. Auch dort war nichts sichtbar...

Und du schreibst, bei dir wurde nichts gefunden. Soviel ich es mitbekommen habe hattest du doch eine Op wo einige befallene Lk entfernt worden sind und dann wurde auch ein Rezidiv in der Loge diagnostiziert. Oder irre ich mich?

----------


## MartinWK

Lieber Hartmut, die meisten Raumforderungen im CT sind harmlos oder wenigstens kein Krebs. Man kann einen Lungenkrebs nicht alleine aufgrund eines CT diagnostizieren, ebensowenig wie ein PCa in der Prostata. Natürlich wird der Arzt nach CT und bekanntem PCa eine Knochenveränderung eher als "Verdacht auf..." kennzeichnen - nur was dann machen? Die Sensitivität ist einfach zu gering, um belastende Therapien fokal anzugehen. Ein zweites PC später zeigt vielleicht ein deutliches Wachstum, dann kann eine Intervention sinnvoll sein.

----------


## daniela3

Genau, Martin. Nur bei 2,52 nichts zu sehen bei 4 unterschiedlichen Pet/Ct ist schon ein wenig seltsam. Oder der Tumor ist PSMA negativ. Nur dann müsste diese Naf Pet/Ct etwas sehen. Aber leider nicht :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Daniela,



> Nur bei 2,52 nichts zu sehen bei 4 unterschiedlichen Pet/Ct ist schon ein wenig seltsam


eine denkbare Erklärung (eine andere fällt mir allerdings auch nicht ein) wäre, dass es viele kleine Metastasen sind, die einzeln in der Bildgebung nicht zu erkennen sind und die gemeinsam diesen PSA-Wert produzieren.

Ralf

----------


## daniela3

Ja, das wäre die zweite Möglichkeit. An den PSMA neg.Tumor würdest du nicht nicht denken?

----------


## RalfDm

> Ja, das wäre die zweite Möglichkeit. An den PSMA neg.Tumor würdest du nicht nicht denken?


Der könnte sich nur gegenüber einer PSMA-PET/CT kaschieren, aber nicht gegenüber einer NaF-PET/CT.

----------


## daniela3

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man im Naf Pet/Ct (bestrahlbarealso bis ca 2Cm) grosse Metastasen auch beim PSMA negativen Tumor hätte sehen müssen?

----------


## Georg_

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der PSA Wert von 2,52 ng/ml noch zu niedrig ist, um mit dem NaF-PET/CT kleinere Metastasen zu erkennen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und du schreibst, bei dir wurde nichts gefunden. Soviel ich es mitbekommen habe hattest du doch eine Op wo einige befallene Lk entfernt worden sind und dann wurde auch ein Rezidiv in der Loge diagnostiziert. Oder irre ich mich?


Ich mache es einmal kurz, damit ich hier nicht störe.
L-Knoten wurden damals bei mir entfernt. Die Anreicherungen in der Loge haben sich nicht bestätigt. Die letzte PSMA-PET/CT Untersuchung hatte ich am 06.11.20. 
Derzeit verhandle ich über eine 4. PET/CT Untersuchung.
PK - was nun? - Seite 109 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Martin, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Urologe

> Daniela,
> Ihr könntet versuchen in Heidelberg bei Prof. Giesel ein FAPI PET/CT machen zu lassen. Damit können PSMA negative Tumore sichtbar gemacht werden:
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...866#post130866
> Das ist aber noch sehr neu, ihr braucht keinen Arzt dazu um seine Meinung zu fragen.
> 
> Georg





Die  Fibroblasenaufnahme ist bei Prostatakarzinom mäßig im Vergleich zu den  27 anderen Tumorentitäten, die getestet wurden bisher, und dann bei dem  fraglichen LWK4-Befund noch weniger.
Ausserdem ist in dieser Region noch das "Hintergrundrauschen" der Rückenmuskulatur und Gefäße.
Ich glaube nicht, das in DIESEM speziellen Falle die FAPI weiterbringt!

----------


## daniela3

Wir warten erstmal weiter ab, wie uns von unserem Urologen empfohlen wurde. Ich habe irgendwie aber doch das Gefühl dass der fragliche LWK-4 Befund mit der einige Cm grossen Zyste zusammenhängt, die 2009 genau an der Stelle diagnostiziert und unter grossen Schmerzen (und kurz vor der geplanten Op an diesem Wirbel) platzte. Wir beobachten den Psa Wert und die VZ, wie unser Urologe rät, und lassen dann eine neue Pet/Ct machen.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo in die Runde,

ich melde mich wieder nach der letzten Psa Messung (heute). Der Wert ist von 2,83 auf 2,13 gefallenmeinem Mann geht es nach wie vor sehr gut, hat nach wie vor keine Beschwerden und man im 2020 bei diversen Pet/Cts noch nie irgendwelche Metastasen fand werden wir weiterhin zuerst abwarten. Nächste Messung im Januar. So richtig kann ich es nicht verstehen.
Ja, und es war das gleiche Labor wie immer, bei uns um die Ecke

----------


## Georg_

Ich lese gerade den Beitrag von Urologe fs. Inzwischen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das FAPI PET/CT beim Prostatakrebs deutlich weniger sensitiv ist als ein PSMA PET/CT. Sinnvoller ist wahrscheinlich bei Verdacht auf PSMA negative Metastasen ein Cholin PET/CT. Das kann man geschätzt ab einem PSA Wert von 5,0 ng/ml einsetzen.

----------


## daniela3

Irgendwie kann ich nicht mehr meinen letzten Beitrag (der doppelt erscheint) revidieren. Die Seite 30 erscheint bei mir leer. Kann jemand helfen?

----------


## Georg_

Ich wollte nur testen, ob dies wieder zu lesen ist.

----------


## daniela3

Danke, dass es wieder repariert wurde!
Falls jemand Interesse hat-ich habe in der Zwischenzeit einen neuen Thread gestartet:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...her-PSA-Abfall

----------


## daniela3

Melde mich wieder nach der letzten PSA Messung. Ein erneuter Abfall von 3.18 auf 2.99, im April steht die nächste Psma Pet/Ct an. Danach werde ich berichten ob etwas gefunden wurde.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

es freut uns, dass der PSA in die richtige Richtung geht.
Es muss aber unbedingt das Finasterid abgesetzt werden!
Sonst würde das PET wohl nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.




> "Finasterid ist ein 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer. Dieses Enzym bewirkt die Bildung von Dihydrotestosteron, das sowohl bei der Entwicklung einer benignen Prostatahyperplasie, einer gutartigen Vergrößerung der Prostata, als auch beim erblich bedingten Haarausfall eine Rolle spielt."


Es verfälscht den PSA Wert! - Wenn alles gelesen wird, erkennt man es schnell.
Quelle: Finasterid - 1 A Pharma® 1 mg Filmtabletten | Gelbe Liste (gelbe-liste.de)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

wichtig für ein PSMA PET/CT ist die PSMA Expression der Tumorzellen. Der PSA Wert ist nur ein indirekter Indikator, ob Metastasen vorhanden sind, die PSMA exprimieren können. Bei einem PSA Wert von 2,99, egal ob mit oder ohne Finasterid, wird das PSMA PET/CT wohl etwas zeigen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut,
> 
> wichtig für ein PSMA PET/CT ist die PSMA Expression der Tumorzellen. Der PSA Wert ist nur ein indirekter Indikator, ob Metastasen vorhanden sind, die PSMA exprimieren können. Bei einem PSA Wert von 2,99, egal ob mit oder ohne Finasterid, wird das PSMA PET/CT wohl etwas zeigen.
> 
> Georg


Danke Georg, für die Richtigstellung!
Da habe *ich* beim lesen etwas falsch verstanden.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich selbst war immer der Meinung, dass bei der Einnahme von Finasterid der PSA Wert höher angezeigt wird, als er eigentlich ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

> Hartmut,
> 
> wichtig für ein PSMA PET/CT ist die PSMA Expression der Tumorzellen. Der PSA Wert ist nur ein indirekter Indikator, ob Metastasen vorhanden sind, die PSMA exprimieren können. Bei einem PSA Wert von 2,99, egal ob mit oder ohne Finasterid, wird das PSMA PET/CT wohl etwas zeigen.
> 
> Georg


Ich bin echt gespannt ob was gefunden wird. 

bislang fand man bei diversen Werten gar nichts:

09/18 Ga-68 Psma bei Psa 0,58
03/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 1,89
10/20 NaF F18 bei Psa 2,10
12/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 2,52

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Daniela,




> Ich bin echt gespannt ob was gefunden wird. 
> 
> bislang fand man bei diversen Werten gar nichts:
> 
> 09/18 Ga-68 Psma bei Psa 0,58
> 03/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 1,89
> 10/20 NaF F18 bei Psa 2,10
> 12/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 2,52


Beim Studium deiner Angaben bin ich - wieder einmal Dank an Ralf - auf ein Zitat (6.16) gestoßen:




> VIELE ÄRZTE VERSTEHEN EINFACH NACH WIE VOR NICHT, DASS SICH KOMPETENTE PATIENTEN GAR NICHT IN DIE ANGELEGENHEIT DER ÄRZTE, SONDERN IN DIE EIGENEN BELANGE EINMISCHEN WOLLEN
> (PROF. DR. MED. GERD NAGEL, EHEMALIGER PRÄSIDENT DER DEUTSCHEN KREBSGESELLSCHAFT)

----------


## Trekker

> bislang fand man bei diversen Werten gar nichts:
> 
> 09/18 Ga-68 Psma bei Psa 0,58
> 03/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 1,89
> 10/20 NaF F18 bei Psa 2,10
> 12/20 F-18 Psma bei Psa 2,52


Nun wundert mich nicht mehr  dass mein Urologe mir empfahl, mit dem PSMA-PET-CT zu warten, bis der Wert bei 1,5 ng/ml angekommen ist.  Dennoch bin ich froh, dass ich nicht so lange gewartet habe.

@Winfried: Das Zitat ist gut!

----------


## daniela3

Frohe Ostern an alle!

wir sind gestern zurück aus Hh, wo mein Mann Mittwoch Vormittag den PSMA Pet/Ct Termin hatte. Ergebnisse kommen per Post. Untersuchung dauerte diesmal 6 Stunden…

Wenn das Ergebnis da ist werde ich berichten.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo in die Runde,

heute kam der schriftliche Befund. Jetzt warten wir, welche Empfehlung der Urologe hat.

der Bericht bzw.der letzte Teil mit Befund:

Abdomen: Weiterhin eine kleine hypodense Läsionen der Leber, exemplarisch im Segment Il von 6 mm
Durchmesser. Keine suspekten fokalen Läsion. Unauffällige Darstellung der Gallenblase, keine
Cholestasezeichen. Die Nebennieren beidseits schlank. Orthotop gelegene Nieren ohne Harnstauzeichen. Unauffällige Darstellung der Milz und des Pankreas. Kontrastmittelaufnehmender Lymphknoten retroperitoneal links paraaortal von 4 mm KAD (Serie 401, Bild 335). Zartwandige Harnblase. Z.n. Prostatektomie mit Metallklips in situ. Keine freie Luft, keine freie Flüssigkeit.
Skelett: Keine ossären Destruktionen ersichtlich. Degenerative Wirbelsäulenveränderungen.

Befund:
1. Im Vergleich zu den Voruntersuchungen neu abgrenzbarer, moderat PSMA-positiver Lymphknoten
retroperitoneal, verdächtig auf eine Metastase. Gering PSMA-positive, nicht pathologisch vergrößerte
Lymphknoten links supraklavikulär, in erster Linie reaktiver Genese.
2. Weiterhin kein fassbares PSMA-positives Lokalrezidiv.
3. Keine fassbaren PSMA-positiven Fernmetastasen.

----------


## daniela3

Unser Urologe hat empfohlen den als verdächtigt eingestuften „moderat PSMA positiven“ Lymphknoten versuchen zu bestrahlen. Die CD‘s sind an das Strahlenzentrum bereits per Post unterwegs und jetzt warten wir wie sich der Strahlentherapeut/Radioonkologe entscheidet.

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

das sollte aber eine SBRT bzw. Cyberknife Bestrahlung sein. Damit wird sehr wenig gesundes Gewebe um die Metastase herum bestrahlt.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Natürlich, Georg! Nur das kommt in Erwägung, im Hamburger Strahlenzentrum, dort wo sich mein Mann bereits 2020 vorgestellt hat.

Weisst du denn vielleicht wie gross bzw.klein die Metastase sein sollte um fokal bestrahlt zu werden? Sind 4 Mm nicht zu wenig? Ich kann mich erinnern dass Prof.Muacevic mal sowas erwähnte. Quasi nicht zu gross aber auch l nicht zu klein, und sie müsste auch noch günstig liegendu wurdest doch öfters so bestrahlt, oder?

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

von einer 4mm großen Lymphknotenmetastase geht keine größere Gefahr aus. Wenn sie ungünstig liegt, kann man auf die Bestrahlung verzichten. Ich habe alle mit dem PSMA PET/CT sichtbaren Lymphknotenmetastasen bestrahlen lassen, da waren auch 4mm große dabei. Sprecht mit dem Strahlentherapeuten, was er bereit ist zu bestrahlen. Sonst könnte man abwarten bis ein paar Metastasen mehr zu sehen sind und dann Lu177 einsetzen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

PSA Anstieg nach 10 Monaten? - Seite 12 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Lang, lang ist es her . . . 

Es ist ein Lymphknoten, wie ich es damals vermutet hatte.
Nun musst du dich auch nicht mehr aufregen. Dein Mann wird es dir danken. Er ist bestimmt nun ein bissel gestresst.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Sobald die Corona-Zeit vorbei ist, sehen wir uns in Alicante.
Unser Boot wartet auf uns.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

> Daniela,
> 
> von einer 4mm großen Lymphknotenmetastase geht keine größere Gefahr aus. Wenn sie ungünstig liegt, kann man auf die Bestrahlung verzichten. Ich habe alle mit dem PSMA PET/CT sichtbaren Lymphknotenmetastasen bestrahlen lassen, da waren auch 4mm große dabei. Sprecht mit dem Strahlentherapeuten, was er bereit ist zu bestrahlen. Sonst könnte man abwarten bis ein paar Metastasen mehr zu sehen sind und dann Lu177 einsetzen.
> 
> Georg


Danke, Georg. Daran (LU177) denken wir später vielleicht auch. Jetzt warten wir erstmal ab, was unser Strahlentherapeut meint. Cd ist in naHh noch nicht angekommen, also wird er sich die Bilder erst nächste Woche anschauen können. Wahrscheinlich werden wir unsere geplante Portugal Reise Anfang Juni aber nicht verschieben und erst Ende Juli, dann mit neuen PSA Werten, weiterschauen

----------


## daniela3

> PSA Anstieg nach 10 Monaten? - Seite 12 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)
> 
> Lang, lang ist es her . . . 
> 
> Es ist ein Lymphknoten, wie ich es damals vermutet hatte.
> Nun musst du dich auch nicht mehr aufregen. Dein Mann wird es dir danken. Er ist bestimmt nun ein bissel gestresst.  
> 
> Sobald die Corona-Zeit vorbei ist, sehen wir uns in Alicante.
> Unser Boot wartet auf uns.
> ...


ja, Hartmut. Das dachten wir von Anfang an und darum hatten wir damals nicht bestrahlen lassen. So hat mein Mann 7 beschwerdefreien Jahre gewonnen.

Dir alles Gute und LG auch an Brigitte!

----------


## daniela3

Update:

soeben rief der Strahlendoc an und hat sich lange mit meinem Mann unterhalten. Der LK würde günstig liegen und er würde die Bestrahlung befürworten. Mitte Mai bekommt mein Mann den Termin.

----------


## Advo024

Das hört sich gut an. Mit den besten Wünschen für ein Gelingen und eine entspannte Zeit in Portugal.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## daniela3

Vielen Dank Silvia!

Ich werde berichten wie es abgelaufen ist…

----------


## daniela3

Hallo an alle Interessierten:

wir fahren jetzt nachhause aus Hamburg. Dort waren wir im Strahlenzentrum, wo mein Mann heute mittag bestrahlt wurde. Gestern hatte er ein 2 std. Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten, danach wurde noch ein CT gemacht. Heute mittag 45 Min Bestrahlung. Alles lief perfekt ab, keine Wartezeiten, nette Mitarbeiter, ein sehr angenehmer und sympathischer Strahlendoc, der sich Zeit nimmt und alles ausführlich erklärt. Man fühlt sich hier sehr wohl. Empfohlen hat es meinem Mann Herr Dr.Schulenburg.

Jetzt wird zur nächsten Messung gewartet, danach müsste man eine Tendenz nach unten beobachten. Wenn der Psa fällt, war es der richtige Lymphknoten. Wir werden sehen

https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/news/metastasen-gezielte-therapie-beim-metastasierten-prostatakarzinom-mittels-robotergestuetzter-radiochirurgie.html

https://oncotherm.com/sites/oncother...opaleffekt.pdf

----------


## uwes2403

Toi Toi....

In welchem Strahlenzentrum wart ihr ? Langenhorner Chaussee in Hamburg ? 
Die Ärzte und MA dort empfand ich auch als sehr angenehm.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## daniela3

Genau dort. Bei Dr. Exner, es war echt klasse…

----------


## Hartmut S

45 Minuten ist sehr lange.
Vielleicht ist es ja mit einer Bestrahlung erledigt.
Ansonsten ab in den Flieger, und noch nee Bestrahlung machen lassen.

Ich bin kein Experte, wollte Euch nur alles Gute wünschen!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss nach Spanien
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Ja, das fand mein Mann auch. Und ja, es war eine einzige Sitzung die genau auf 43Minuten eingestellt war. Direkt danach sind wir wieder heimgefahren.

Euch auch ganz LG! 

Und wir fliegen nicht, Hartmut :L&auml;cheln:  grundsätzlich fahren wir, und das möglichst lange. Kein Stress mehr, das hat mein Mann im Berufsleben genug gehabt, jetzt versuchen wir entspannt zu reisen und das genießen; neue Städte zu sehen und uns nicht hetzten.

Diesmal sind es 4 Übernachtungen über Donostia

----------


## uwes2403

Die 43 Minuten finde ich bei Cyberknife nicht ungewöhnlich.....so lange lag' ich damals mit der Metastase am Schlüsselblatt auch drunter.....da war die Fixierung des Kopfes irgendwann ziemlich beklemmend.....

----------


## daniela3

Mich hat auch gewundert dass mein Mann nicht fixiert wurde. Lag da angeblich sehr entspannt, mit Musik…wahrscheinlich muss man manche Stellen fixieren und andere nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und wir fliegen nicht, Hartmut[IMG]file:///C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_  image002.gif[/IMG] grundsätzlich fahren wir, und das möglichst lange. Kein Stress mehr, das hat mein Mann im Berufsleben genug gehabt, jetzt versuchen wir entspannt zu reisen und das genießen; neue Städte zu sehen und uns nicht hetzten.
> Diesmal sind es 4 Übernachtungen über Donostia


Wir fahren nun auch öfter mit dem Van, wegen den beiden kleinen süßen (Rattenfressern)
(Eigentlich, seitdem der Billigflieger Air Berlin die Flüge eingestellt hat).

Wir machen immer nur eine Pause in France Lyon (Mercure Motel Klasse).

Oh je, nun kommen wir vom Thema ab.
Hauptsache Ihr wuppt das, wie Brigitte immer sagt.

Egal, wie Ihr nach Hamburg kommt, Hauptsache ist doch das alles gut wird mit M.
Wir fahren nun erst einmal mit dem neuen Campingwagen in die Tschechei.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Schöne Sonne am See und nette Freunde.

Nicht fixiert?
Netter Arzt, aber schlechter Radiologe?
Die Fixirung ist eigentlich wichtig, weiss ich von Konrad.
Gerade bei Cyberknife.

Liebe Grüsse von Brigitte,
und Gruss auch an Uwe, der da mehr Erfahrungen mit der Bestrahlung  sammeln konnte.

hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Heutzutage wird wohl nicht mehr fixiert, hab ein wenig gegoogelt:

Startseite » Behandlung » Vorteile
Vorteile der Behandlung
»Sind die Indikationskriterien für eine Cyberknife-Therapie erfüllt, bietet die
Behandlung zahlreiche Vorteile für den Patienten.«

Keine Operation
Keine Schmerzen
Keine Narkose
Kurze Behandlungsdauer
Organ- und Funktionserhalt
Kein Kopfrahmen
Keine Fixierung
Keine langwierige Behandlungszeit
Keine Alltagseinschränkungen
Kein Krankenhausaufenthalt
Keine Rehabilitation

PS
wir sind gestern, direkt nach der Behandlung aus Hamburg heimgefahren(400Km) und sind schon wieder zuhause :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## daniela3

Apropos „schlechter Radiologe“…wir kennen viele Ärzte, sehr viele :L&auml;cheln: . Und dieser gehört zu den angenehmsten, die mein Mann kennengelernt hatte. Sagt mein Mann.

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela,

das sind wunderbare Nachrichten.
Auch, einen Arzt zur Seite zu haben, der das Vertrauen gewonnen
und nicht verspielt hat, trägt erheblich zur Entspannung bei.
Genau die richtige Zeit, nun weiter die Entspannung zu suchen.
4 vorgesehene Übernachtungen mit Städtebesichtigungen hören
sich nach Urlaub schon bei der Anreise an.
Lasst es euch entsprechend weiter gutgehen.

Liebe Grüße an euch zwei Beiden
Silvia

----------


## daniela3

Danke für deine Wünsche, liebe Silvia. So gerne würde ich auch euch beiden einen guten, interessierten Arzt wünschen, der sich die Krankengeschichte deines Mannes wirklich anhört und euch durch den Wahnsinn an Untersuchungen und Therapien lotsen wird. 

Momentan habe ich das Gefühl dass du binnen der letzten 2 Wochen Medizin/Urologie in Schnelldurchlauf studiert hast. Verrückt….
Chapeau, Silvia, was du da leistest!

----------


## daniela3

Heute die erste PSA Messung 9 Wochen nach der Cyberknife Behandlung. PSA von 2,97 auf 2,36 gesunken, also musste etwas getroffen worden sein.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Daniela, das sehe ich auch so. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela. 
ja, die PSA-Werte sprechen dafür.
Wann wird denn bildgebend kontrolliert?
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## daniela3

Liebe Silvia, zuerst wird nur der PSA beobachtet. Der Strahlendoc hofft, dass es noch weiter fallen könnte-mal schauen. Nächste Messung ist für Oktober geplant und Psma Pet/CT erst bei weiterem Anstieg. Bislang waren 4 unterschiedliche Pet Cts ohne Befund bzw. es wurde nichts gesehen, was aber nicht bedeutet dass nichts da ist :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## daniela3

eine kurze Nachfrage hätte ich an euch. Unsere Krankenkasse hatte die Cyberknife Behandlung erstattet, schrieb aber noch folgendes dabei: 

Bitte beachten Sie hierbei: Für die Indikation "Oligometastasierung bei Prostatakarzinor" kann die Komplex-pauschale 2 insgesamt nur einmal für alle Zielvolumina berechnet werden.

Wie ist das zu verstehen?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Daniela,

"Oligometastasierung" bedeutet, dass nicht mehr als vier Metastasen nachgewiesen und per Cyberknife behandelt wurden. Ich verstehe diese Mitteilung so, dass Ihr mit derselben Indikation nicht noch mal die Kostenerstattung für eine CyberKnife-Behandlung beantragen könnt. Die KK geht wohl davon aus, dass die Behandlung entweder erfolgreich war oder, wenn nicht, man sie nicht noch einmal zu versuchen braucht.

Ralf

----------


## daniela3

es könnten aber doch mit der Zeit neue Metastasen entstehen. Erfolgreich wäre es wenn der Psa abfällt und die per Cyberknife bestrahlte Metastase nicht mehr nachzuweisen ist. Wenn dann aber eine andere gefunden wird müsste man es dann privat bezahlen meinst du Ralf?

----------


## Georg_

Ich verstehe das als Hinweis an die Strahlenklinik, wie die Komplex-Pauschale anzusetzen ist. Andernfalls wird die Rechnung nicht voll erstattet.

Wieviele Metastasen noch als oligometastasiert gelten, ist nicht festgelegt. Oft werden drei als Grenze angesehen, manchmal fünf. Bei mehr als fünf würde ich eine Lu177 Therapie empfehlen.

----------


## uwes2403

Ich verstehe das auch wie Georg. Mal auf die Rechnung schauen, wie oft da die Komplex Pauschale auftaucht.....

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Daniele,



> Wenn dann aber eine andere gefunden wird müsste man es dann privat bezahlen meinst du Ralf?


ich kann Dir das leider nicht sagen. Das letzte Wort hat die KK, oder ggf. ein Gericht.

Ralf

----------


## daniela3

> Ich verstehe das auch wie Georg. Mal auf die Rechnung schauen, wie oft da die Komplex Pauschale auftaucht.....


das steht auf der Rechnung drauf:

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich verstehe das als Hinweis an die Strahlenklinik, wie die Komplex-Pauschale anzusetzen ist. Andernfalls wird die Rechnung nicht voll erstattet


Ich verstehe das auch so, es ist ein Hinweis für die Klinik.
Die müssen wohl das nächste Mal die Formulierung ändern.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Unser Georg hat das ja schon XXL mal machen lassen, inklusive der PETs. 
Ich denke, da muss Daniela auch keine Befürchtung haben dass die KK das nicht mehr bezahlt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

ok, ich danke euch für die Antworten. Momentan steht nichts an, im Oktober kommt die nächste Messung und dann sehen wie wohin der Trend geht.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo ans Forum,

die heutige PSA Messung nach 4 Monaten ergab einen weiteren Abfall um 0,33 (von 2,36 auf 2,03); es wurde offensichtlich was getroffen, was uns sehr freut.

----------


## Frau40

Super, herzlichen Glückwunsch das klingt hervorragend. Mein Mann bekommt morgen seinen Wert. Ich erwarte weniger gute Neuigkeiten. Ich freue mich wirklich für Euch. 
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## daniela3

vielen lieben Dank, Sonja!

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela,

wir freuen uns mit Euch und wünschen weiter alles Gute.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

alles Gute weiterhin für Euch!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Dankeschön!!!

----------

